# Ask a male anything



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

I like these threads in 18+ and there should be a nonsexual version here. Women(or bi/gay men) can ask men questions, opinions, or advice on anything about guys.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

How can I stop being attracted to men? It's painful/cringeworthy/embarassing/unhealthy everytime. Preferably without having to become misandric.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> How can I stop being attracted to men? It's painful/cringeworthy/embarassing/unhealthy everytime.


hmmm... try and imagine men after 3 to 4 days of no shave...?

ok, I have 1 question.. do any of you guys use that shave cream where you put it on face for like few seconds.. and hair is removed due to chemicals..and baby face then lasts for a week..?
Do any of you have a link to the product and shop... thank you...


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

what is your opinion on the alpha/beta dichotomy - as in alpha males, beta males.


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

Paper Samurai said:


> what is your opinion on the alpha/beta dichotomy - as in alpha males, beta males.


It definitely seems accurate. Males do have a pretty clear hierarchy. But I don't know about alpha-beta in dating, I think girls are easily fooled into thinking guys are high status when they aren't, so I'd say alpha-beta is more of a male, hierarchy concern and not something that factors into whether you get laid.


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

Rogaine. Anyone had success increasing their facial hair with this? It's like a semi step before going medical 

*interesting results:*






7 months progress


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

What would distract you from looking at a gorgeous woman?


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

riderless said:


> What would distract you from looking at a gorgeous woman?


A gorgeous car, probably the best alternative I can think of as a guy.


----------



## SouthernTom (Jul 19, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> How can I stop being attracted to men? It's painful/cringeworthy/embarassing/unhealthy everytime. Preferably without having to become misandric.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

SouthernTom said:


>


It's a good job I'm not sat in a dark room in an empty house.

But I was eating a sandwich and that's not good sandwich material -1


----------



## Wagnerian (Aug 5, 2014)

Paper Samurai said:


> what is your opinion on the alpha/beta dichotomy - as in alpha males, beta males.


I don't understand what people find impressive about stereo-typical 'alpha' traits......what the hell are we, chimpanzees? My opinion on that dichotomy is that it's the result of a distorted emphasis/ dogma on what to value.


----------



## SouthernTom (Jul 19, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> It's a good job I'm not sat in a dark room in an empty house.
> 
> But I was eating a sandwich and that's not good sandwich material -1


Well that'll teach you for eating your lunch at 9.30 pm missy!

I am currently half way through a chocolate orange. Much more appropriate eating for this time of night. I do feel slightly nauseous though, but i will plough regardless!


----------



## spititout (Sep 7, 2014)

Do you get guys hitting on you too?


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Wagnerian said:


> I don't understand what people find impressive about stereo-typical 'alpha' traits......what the hell are we, chimpanzees? My opinion on that dichotomy is that it's the result of a distorted emphasis/ dogma on what to value.


It is probably more complex than what some people make it out to be. I was just really asking for the lulz. :b


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

How do you prevent shoe laces of office type shoes from untying?


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> Do you like being called pretty? Do you feel pretty when someone calls you pretty? What does it feel like to feel pretty? Do you secretly inhale girl's farts? It's said that you do on a routined basis. Please confirm.


I feel pretty...oh so pretty...

Sometimes even pretty and witty...

Inhaling wha?


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Marko3 said:


> hmmm... try and imagine men after 3 to 4 days of no shave...?
> 
> ok, I have 1 question.. do any of you guys use that shave cream where you put it on face for like few seconds.. and hair is removed due to chemicals..and baby face then lasts for a week..?
> Do any of you have a link to the product and shop... thank you...


I used it once, some friends and I applied a little circle of it to the back of a friends head while he was asleep. It's pretty affective.

We found it at a walmart.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

do you like orange juice?


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Limmy said:


> do you like orange juice?


 It's tasty, but it gives me acid reflux.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Cenarius said:


> It definitely seems accurate. Males do have a pretty clear hierarchy. But I don't know about alpha-beta in dating, I think girls are easily fooled into thinking guys are high status when they aren't, so I'd say alpha-beta is more of a male, hierarchy concern and *not something that factors into whether you get laid.*


I disagree. The whole point of being at the top of the "male hierarchy" is to attract women. And it works the other way around as well.



Persephone The Dread said:


> How can I stop being attracted to men? It's painful/cringeworthy/embarassing/unhealthy everytime. Preferably without having to become misandric.


I thought you had that problem solved already, since your criterias when selecting attractive men were very specific. You said numerous times in the past that you rarely bumped into men you were into.


Wagnerian said:


> I don't understand what people find impressive about stereo-typical 'alpha' traits......what the hell are we, chimpanzees? My opinion on that dichotomy is that it's the result of a distorted emphasis/ dogma on what to value.


Well... we really are glorified apes. Our genomes are very similar.

Chimps and humans have many behaviors in common. Alpha chimps scream the most, tend to stand tall with their shoulders back, are assertive with the females, possess high testosterone levels and low cortisol.

The same tends to apply to dominant men: outgoing, loud, assertive, stand straight with their shoulders back, "bad boys who get the ladies", high testosterone levels.

Biology plays a huge role in the way we perceive others.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Mr Bacon said:


> I thought you had that problem solved already, since your criterias when selecting attractive men were very specific. You said numerous times in the past that you rarely bumped into men you were into.


Ironically that probably is part of the problem. I didn't actually mean physical attraction though, which is fine.

I don't like the word selecting, that implies I have some choice in the matter. Stupid areas of my brain just make up all the rules instead..


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> How can I stop being attracted to men? It's painful/cringeworthy/embarassing/unhealthy everytime. Preferably without having to become misandric.


Do what I do, think you're not good enough for him, and then think that he must think you're not good enough for him, and then hate him for thinking you're not good enough for him, who the **** is he to not think I'm good enough!


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

Do you think vagina farts are hot or nah? What about camel toes?


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Why do so many young men wear those jeans that sag down at the back?

Do you buy them readymade that way, or are they just a size too big?


----------



## SouthernTom (Jul 19, 2014)

lisbeth said:


> Why do so many young men wear those jeans that sag down at the back?
> 
> Do you buy them readymade that way, or are they just a size too big?


It's obvious isn't it? They're all saving up for butt implants, and only these jeans will sufficiently accommodate their post-op booties.

Either that or they're morons, I can't figure it out myself.


----------



## Wagnerian (Aug 5, 2014)

Mr Bacon said:


> Well... we really are glorified apes. Our genomes are very similar.
> 
> Chimps and humans have many behaviors in common. Alpha chimps scream the most, tend to stand tall with their shoulders back, are assertive with the females, possess high testosterone levels and low cortisol.
> 
> ...


I'm not doubting that human alpha-males exist - I'm doubting that a sincere preference for alpha-males on the part of females and a regard for them by both males and females as being somehow impressive or superior is part of genetic hard-wiring.

In humans, to me, they seem on average to be lacking in elegance and talent, not very dignified, and usually physically unattractive. I almost consider them to be a lower order of human, and I think that my perspective would deviate so much from the status quo isn't because my perception is distorted or an 'exception to the rule', but because the patriarchal emphasis of most human socieities has self-servingly distorted human perception en masse.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

This thread is full of terrifying pictures.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

lisbeth said:


> Why do so many young men wear those jeans that sag down at the back?
> 
> Do you buy them readymade that way, or are they just a size too big?


Are you able to find a pic of these pants?


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> I'm gonna have to try this lol. All I can grow are chin pubes and a crap mustache xD
> 
> A gloriously awesome manly man beard would complete me


Yeah. Exactly after high school ended I grew just enough chin hair for it to be noticeable lol. But I still have nothing going on in the rest of my face. I want a full beard so bad I'm at least going to give this a try


----------



## MuyTriste (Sep 12, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> How can I stop being attracted to men? It's painful/cringeworthy/embarassing/unhealthy everytime. Preferably without having to become misandric.


Watch lots of lesbian porn. That's what we all did.



riderless said:


> What would distract you from looking at a gorgeous woman?


A delicious cake or a cute pet.



spititout said:


> Do you get guys hitting on you too?


There were some guys in high school who did, but they stopped when I punched one of them in the face.



lisbeth said:


> Why do so many young men wear those jeans that sag down at the back?


Because they're idiots.



George McFly said:


> Do you consider yourself an alpha, beta, or somewhere in between?


I'm a loner, so I'm not on the scale at all.


----------



## MuyTriste (Sep 12, 2014)

George McFly said:


> That makes you an omega.


No, an Omega is at the bottom of the hierarchy. I'm not on the hierarchy at all. Think of it this way: alphas are kings, betas are nobles, omegas are serfs, and I'm a wizard. Wizards are honorary members of society, and as such are outside many of its constructs, e.g. social rank. I'm no more a part of the hierarchy than the Wind is.


----------



## peyandkeele (Dec 5, 2013)

lisbeth said:


> Why do so many young men wear those jeans that sag down at the back?
> 
> Do you buy them readymade that way, or are they just a size too big?


many guys pants are made sit below the waist. Not that far below the waist, but they are made to where if you do sag them, its pretty easy to do. Some do it because some pair of jeans(skinnies in particular) are uncomfortable and constrict our junk, so sagging can make it comfortable. IDC if other guys sag there pants but, some do it so low that it does get quite rediculous. Some do it just for slight relief and comfort tho.


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

Do you view life as a competition?


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

Do you ever show your vulnerable side to other males?


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

What incentive do you need to date another guy?


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

Was your father a macho role-model to you?


----------



## Therin (Aug 12, 2014)

How many slices of pizza can you eat?


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

How do you grow a bread, I've been trying all day but with no luck. I really want an awesome looking bread. 

Also, do you have $200?


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

Therin said:


> How many slices of pizza can you eat?


I ate a whole box several times in my life, which would be 8 slices. I can eat more if it meant I didn't hate myself afterwards.


----------



## Therin (Aug 12, 2014)

FMK (F***, Marry, Kill) : Lee Pace, Nicholas Cage, Adrian Brody ?


----------



## Wagnerian (Aug 5, 2014)

NanoStar SOUL said:


> How do you grow a bread, I've been trying all day but with no luck. I really want an awesome looking bread.
> 
> Also, do you have $200?


Yeah same, my friend's girlfriend had one this afternoon, idk what she uses though.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Wagnerian said:


> Yeah same, my friend's girlfriend had one this afternoon, idk what she uses though.


Aw man, your friend's girlfriend is so lucky.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

NanoStar SOUL said:


> Aw man, your friend's girlfriend is so lucky.


:teeth


----------



## Wagnerian (Aug 5, 2014)

NanoStar SOUL said:


> Aw man, your friend's girlfriend is so lucky.


IKR.......it was light-brown, quite thick/ heavy and went great with extra-virgin olive oil. I mean, I try sometimes but I just can never get that far.


----------



## Morpheus (May 26, 2006)

Therin said:


> How many slices of pizza can you eat?


Depends on the size of the slices and what else I've eaten that day.


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

*lol @ only guys answering the questions posed by other guys*


----------



## orsomething (Feb 14, 2014)

how much do you want to take a razor to that ball suture that runs along the taint

it looks a lot like a mountain range on a topographical map

do you ever like just touch it to feel the texture

does it feel good to touch while high

i imagine that it would because when im high i feel like my eyeballs are popping out of my head and my bones tingle so i bet itd be a sensitive thing to feel


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

What hairstyle is most attractive on women?


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Therin said:


> How many slices of pizza can you eat?


All of them!


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

George McFly said:


> Do you consider yourself an alpha, beta, or somewhere in between?


Sigma.


----------



## Lone Drifter (Jul 10, 2014)

Therin said:


> How many slices of pizza can you eat?


Trick Question: Pizza's don't come in slices, its all or nothing to most men


----------



## Therin (Aug 12, 2014)

Dang, I wish I could eat a whole pie. I always think that I can and then NOPE too full.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

orsomething said:


> how much do you want to take a razor to that ball suture that runs along the taint


Not really keen on the razor idea, but....



> do you ever like just touch it to feel the texture


 Yes



> does it feel good to touch while high


 Don't know, I don't smoke. But it does feel awesome to grab a bit of that fleshy taint skin and tug on it while horny or while masturbating.



> i imagine that it would because when im high i feel like my eyeballs are popping out of my head and my bones tingle so i bet itd be a sensitive thing to feel


Will have to bear that in mind if I ever find myself under the influence of something in future.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Shameful said:


> What hairstyle is most attractive on women?


Slightly curly










Shaved sides is nice, a bit edgy.


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

Therin said:


> How many slices of pizza can you eat?


I don't know.
How big are the slices?


----------



## peyandkeele (Dec 5, 2013)

Idk what tbese slices things are, but i can eat a whole pizza lol.


----------



## haggybear (Apr 9, 2014)

Whole pizza ftw. Just ate one within the last two hours actually.


----------



## Gamaur (Jul 10, 2014)

Shameful said:


> What hairstyle is most attractive on women?


No one style is best, it just needs to accentuate her face and personality 

Some of my favourites...


----------



## Morpheus (May 26, 2006)

Shameful said:


> What hairstyle is most attractive on women?


I prefer long hair.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Have you ever accidentally gone into the women's toilets somewhere? Or on purpose?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

On purpose no, accidentally yes, at a busy airport....sigh.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Which part of your body do you most often have pain?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Left wrist or lower back.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Have you ever accidentally gone into the women's toilets somewhere? Or on purpose?


lol yes and yes



komorikun said:


> Which part of your body do you most often have pain?


Back and hips.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Have ever seen a used tampon? Have you ever seen menstrual blood?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

How hard is it to flush the doggone urinal!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I lived with two girls for two years so I've lost count.


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

komorikun said:


> Have ever seen a used tampon? Have you ever seen menstrual blood?


I think that most straight men have seen menstrual blood.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Have you ever accidentally gone into the women's toilets somewhere? Or on purpose?


Yes, once. Accidentally on purpose :b


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

komorikun said:


> Have ever seen a used tampon? Have you ever seen menstrual blood?


no.. will I faint when I see it?


----------



## Morpheus (May 26, 2006)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Have you ever accidentally gone into the women's toilets somewhere?


Yes.



> Or on purpose?


No. I have fantasized about going into the women's locker room, though. That was one of my favorite fantasies when I was 14.



komorikun said:


> Which part of your body do you most often have pain?


In the last couple years generally the lower back, due to stress.



komorikun said:


> Have ever seen a used tampon?


No.



> Have you ever seen menstrual blood?


No.



Dre12 said:


> I think that most straight men have seen menstrual blood.


No if you're a virgin with SAD who's never had a girlfriend.



nubly said:


> How hard is it to flush the doggone urinal!


Not hard. I always flush; its really disgusting when guys don't do it.


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

Is guy code a real thing? If yes, can you reveal some of the rules or have all men sworn to keep them secret from women??? lol

Do or have you ever had a guy crush? Either on someone you know or a celebrity? Be honest. I'm asking because I once heard a guy say he has one on Will Smith, which is understandable actually.


----------



## Gamaur (Jul 10, 2014)

seeking777 said:


> Is guy code a real thing? If yes, can you reveal some of the rules or are all men sworn to secrecy??? lol


Bro code is a very real thing, almost like the confidentiality between a psych/patient.

1. Never talk badly about your bro to a girl he likes or is involved with

2. Never pursue a girl your bro is infatuated with without talking it out, and only if it's clear she isn't into him

3. Never betray your bros trust when he swears you to secrecy, on anything

4. If your bro cheats on his girlfriend, stay out of it

The last one is tricky though. I had to break it because I became much better friends with her than him, so my bro code with her was greater. Plus depending on where your morals are you should still tell your bro he's being a dick, which I've done a few times.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

seeking777 said:


> Is guy code a real thing? If yes, can you reveal some of the rules or have all men sworn to keep them secret from women??? lol


Don't date a friends ex or sister
Leave a space at the urinal
Never give a guy friend a backrub
Never cock block a friend
Calling shotgun is etched in stone



> Do or have you ever had a guy crush? Either on someone you know or a celebrity? Be honest. I'm asking because I once heard a guy say he has one on Will Smith, which is understandable actually.


I'd do Tom Hardy if it meant saving the world.


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

Gamaur said:


> Bro code is a very real thing, almost like the confidentiality between a psych/patient.
> 
> 1. Never talk badly about your bro to a girl he likes or is involved with
> 
> ...


Props to you for doing the right thing though. But did that ruin your friendship with the guy? Or did he know he was wrong?



George McFly said:


> Don't date a friends ex or sister
> Leave a space at the urinal
> Never give a guy friend a backrub
> Never cock block a friend
> ...


Those all sound pretty reasonable too. I had to google Tom Hardy. 
UFC fighter?


----------



## Gamaur (Jul 10, 2014)

seeking777 said:


> Props to you for doing the right thing though. But did that ruin your friendship with the guy? Or did he know he was wrong?


The friendship had already dissipated so it was no big deal, plus he never knew I'd spoken to her, they'd already broken up. It was more to help her move on than anything.


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

@Gamaur, that's good then because it could have been messy if you were still talking to him.

John Oliver's a funny guy btw.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Gamaur said:


> Bro code is a very real thing, almost like the confidentiality between a psych/patient.
> 
> 1. Never talk badly about your bro to a girl he likes or is involved with
> 
> ...


Man this is great advice, you sure know your left from your right.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Power Puff Girls of Power Rangers ?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Would you watch a stereotypical chick flick if it had like... Well I guess this is stereotypical but like more typically male media stuff worked in. Like they go shopping, and then while they're shopping they have to take out a bunch of 'rogue government cyborgs?'

Then later the lead female is having lunch with some friends, she's trying to get over a breakup and the waiter is really cute. She's really rich though, and kind of famous, he's not AND OH NO OPPOSITES WHAT EVER WILL THEY DO?

So later on they that evening they go on a date, but guess what? He's only a foreign spy - who's been sent to steal ideas from her company, marry her and then kill her (getting her to sign her company over to him) after their date she goes to the bathroom and on her way back out the guy is talking to someone on his phone and accidentally spills the beans.

They go back to her place and she plays along, but then gets out a gun. But oh no he has some serious parkour like moves here and she loses the gun. So they engage in a long battle around her mansion completely trashing the place. He escapes though D: but he left behind a usb stick!

She heads back to his home country with some friends they get lost in a jungle, there's all this survival stuff. They get high on some weird plant thing they find there. All kinds of fun. Then finally they find what they're looking for, this ancient tomb.

They head into the tomb, which is the organisation's secret base. But this isn't a tomb man. It's something the Predators set up. That's right. Predators. Anyway Aliens are there too, one of her friends gets killed cause the alien bursts from her chest, and her other friend takes it out with a chainsaw. (I don't know where she got it from, women's bags can contain the whole universe though, you know?)

Somehow she manages to befriend one of the predators like in that on film we probably should forget. So now she has some friends to help out. Cool beans.

They make it to the centre of the temple and it's the place that's making the cyborgs!

The horror, these awful people are inline with two alien species and the US government! They're making the cyborgs for them. And they weren't rogue after all!

It's cute guy, apparently he's in charge of what's going on down there.

'But why do you want me dead and to dissolve my company?'

'Obama doesn't like the clothes your company creates. They're too garish.' (she's a president of a clothing chain, I dunno, roll with it.)

he smirks 'And I agree.'

'HOW ****ING DARE YOU.'

A large fight breaks out between a few predators, the women (crazy chainsaw lady supplied them all with weapons from her magic bag.)

While distracted, main woman sees opportunity to start attacking precious cyborgs instead.

'I'm sorry dudes and dudettes, I know you used to be somebodies children and all that stuff'

'Step away from my *toys * *****.'

'Take back what you said about my companies clothes!'

'No, you see I have my own clothing company. That these cyborgs are going to help me promote.'

That's when she realises, the cyborgs are all male and female models!

'This is so messed up.'

*fight still going on in background.*

'But I suppose, I could be persuaded to stop, if you do something for me.'

*narrowed eyes* 'What?'

'Marry me.'

'Are you ****ing crazy?'

'Think about it, together we could join our companies and make the most popular clothing chain on the planet. With my network here, and yours in the US, and our unstoppable cyborg model army, we could take over the world. MWAHAHAHA.'

She thought about it for a moment, 'and I get to have tea with Obama right? You'll set that up.'

'No'

'what about'

'no'

*pause*

'Oh, alright then'

*dramatic kissing moment, someone's head lands next to their feet cause chainsaw girl lopped it off.

'what's the deal with the uh... Aliens and stuff?'

'Couldn't afford this place, you have no idea how much old underground tombs in the middle of jungles cost these days. Had to sublet.'

They walk off while everyone else is still fighting 'uh, guys?' one of her friends asks.

*The end*

I got a bit carried away.


----------



## MrBlack (Apr 29, 2012)

^ :lol


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> .


:clap. As long as Matthew McConaughey isn't starring.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

George McFly said:


> :clap. As long as Matthew McConaughey isn't starring.


No idea tbh his appearence changed in my brain at least four times. None of those people resembled Matthew McConaughey though. He also aged throughout.


----------



## Morpheus (May 26, 2006)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Would you watch a stereotypical chick flick if it had like... Well I guess this is stereotypical but like more typically male media stuff worked in. Like they go shopping, and then while they're shopping they have to take out a bunch of 'rogue government cyborgs?'


Yes.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I'll stick to the "Notebook" and "Mean Girls", but I loved the bit where the Cyborgs were attacked by the Dragons.


----------



## Xisha (Apr 19, 2015)

Would you be embarrassed about being seen walking into a store to get tampons or pads for someone and paying for them?

Bonus question if you'd do it; do you wish there was a big but simple poster guide next to the section to outline which one's you should most likely buy or would you just pride yourself in remembering her description?

Bonus question #2; do you actually have any knowledge on the differences between tampon vs tampon and pad vs pad?


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Xisha said:


> Would you be embarrassed about being seen walking into a store to get tampons or pads for someone and paying for them? Bonus question if you'd do it; do you wish there was a big but simple poster guide next to the section to outline which one's you should most likely buy or would you just pride yourself in remembering her description? Bonus question #2; do you actually have any knowledge on the differences between tampon vs tampon and pad vs pad?


I don't think that would be embarrassing.

Would I even understand the guide? Related to question 3 but I wouldn't have known there was any difference other than the brand name. I assumed it would just be tampon, pad, or diaper, whatever brand is on sale.

No.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

BillDauterive said:


> A gorgeous car, probably the best alternative I can think of as a guy.


A lot of guys in my country stare at good looking cars (probably, they wonder about some technical details of a car).


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Xisha said:


> Would you be embarrassed about being seen walking into a store to get tampons or pads for someone and paying for them?
> 
> Bonus question if you'd do it; do you wish there was a big but simple poster guide next to the section to outline which one's you should most likely buy or would you just pride yourself in remembering her description?
> 
> Bonus question #2; do you actually have any knowledge on the differences between tampon vs tampon and pad vs pad?


How do you actually use tampons? I have recently bought a few and I am reluctant to even try using those since it seems like the thing should be put somewhere very deep.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Xisha said:


> Would you be embarrassed about being seen walking into a store to get tampons or pads for someone and paying for them?


 I'd be fine.



> Bonus question if you'd do it; do you wish there was a big but simple poster guide next to the section to outline which one's you should most likely buy or would you just pride yourself in remembering her description?


 Ideally I'd like to be able to bring a printed-out close up picture of the lady in question's vag to show to the person working there and asking what they could recommend.

Although they would probably say _"why didn't you just print out the details of the type of tampons she needs and bring that instead, seeing as you have the printer?"_



> Bonus question #2; do you actually have any knowledge on the differences between tampon vs tampon and pad vs pad?


Nope.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Xisha said:


> Would you be embarrassed about being seen walking into a store to get tampons or pads for someone and paying for them?


I'd be worried about picking out the right ones, but I really don't see why it's embarrassing to buy them.
If you're buying them for a girlfriend, isn't that just telling the world you have a girlfriend..? What'd be embarrassing about that?



Xisha said:


> Bonus question if you'd do it; do you wish there was a big but simple poster guide next to the section to outline which one's you should most likely buy or would you just pride yourself in remembering her description?


Just give me the brand and which kind it is in the exact names :b
A guide would leave too much ambiguity still. Though I imagine you pick up the 'system' eventually.



Xisha said:


> Bonus question #2; do you actually have any knowledge on the differences between tampon vs tampon and pad vs pad?


Currently no, but haven't really looked into it either. Wouldn't mind learning though.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Xisha said:


> Would you be embarrassed about being seen walking into a store to get tampons or pads for someone and paying for them?


They're obviously not for me, so why would _I _be embarrassed?


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

komorikun said:


> Have ever seen a used tampon? Have you ever seen menstrual blood?


Yeah, I've seen a used tampon...having been married twice, once for 18 years, and having had live-in gfs in the past, there isn't much I haven't seen.
Yes, I've seen menstrual blood. In fact it's been all over me before, more times than I can remember really.



seeking777 said:


> Is guy code a real thing? If yes, can you reveal some of the rules or have all men sworn to keep them secret from women??? lol


Oh yeah, it's a very, very real thing. I haven't had any real guy friends in years, but my cousin and I shared a one bedroom apt a few years ago. We both know where we stand on bro code, it doesn't even have to be discussed lol. To add to what's been mentioned already:

* Do not sleep with your bro's ex-gf. Ever. Even if you've been given the OK. Do. Not. Ever. Do. This. There is no expiration date. Even if your bro dies in a fiery car crash. Don't do it. It could be a trick, a set-up. I'm serious.

* If your bro shows up at your dorm or the one bedroom apt you share, get lost, quick, but leave with a good, believable excuse. A bro should never, ever have to ask you to get lost, just do it.

* A bro may not ever speculate on the expected bro to chick ratio of a party, without first disclosing the present bro to chick ratio (this is a new one for me, but a good one)

* If a bro and his girl are fighting, and his girl comes to you for advice, you run. Run fast. Run hard. Don't say a word. And don't look back. (one I made up years ago)

* A bro will always help another bro dump his gf. This is to ensure that the bro doing the dumping will stay focused and not let the soon-to-be ex's talents in the bedroom distract the bro from dumping her. Also ensures that soon-to-be ex will not get violent when bro tells her he just wants to sleep with her friends

Finally, the most popular one is bros before hoes. I've found this to actually not always be true. Not just for me. For plenty of other bros.


----------



## Xisha (Apr 19, 2015)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Would I even understand the guide?


Yes you would. I just thought that guys didn't want to have to look through the details on every pack since it'd be time consuming and maybe a little confusing. Maybe it should be a guide for first-timers instead.



eveningbat said:


> How do you actually use tampons? I have recently bought a few and I am reluctant to even try using those since it seems like the thing should be put somewhere very deep.


Shouldn't they have come with instructions? The idea of it's grosser and more off putting than what it actually is.  You'll feel like a free bird when it's in properly. I avoided it for a really long time too but it's not as weird as you think it is.



TicklemeRingo said:


> Ideally I'd like to be able to bring a printed-out close up picture of the lady in question's vag to show to the person working there and asking what they could recommend.
> 
> Although they would probably say _"why didn't you just print out the details of the type of tampons she needs and bring that instead, seeing as you have the printer?"_


How intriguing. Please put this into practice and return with the results. I'd like to see if your hypothesis is correct.



Milco said:


> If you're buying them for a girlfriend, isn't that just telling the world you have a girlfriend..? What'd be embarrassing about that?


That's what I always thought! But I've always heard guys say that they'd rather not be seen buying them. Maybe it's just because it's such a foreign thing to some and they're not comfortable with the idea of periods full-stop.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

eveningbat said:


> How do you actually use tampons? I have recently bought a few and I am reluctant to even try using those since it seems like the thing should be put somewhere very deep.


There are supposed to go up way deep otherwise you can feel it. You should be able to figure it out.

I couldn't imagine using pads outside the house. That wet feeling and the blood tends to go in all directions.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Xisha said:


> Would you be embarrassed about being seen walking into a store to get tampons or pads for someone and paying for them?
> 
> Bonus question if you'd do it; do you wish there was a big but simple poster guide next to the section to outline which one's you should most likely buy or would you just pride yourself in remembering her description?
> 
> Bonus question #2; do you actually have any knowledge on the differences between tampon vs tampon and pad vs pad?


I've done this before several times without shame. However, I also see how many options there are so need express description of brand, type, etc. If you see a guy on his cell phone in that aisle, you can be dang sure he's on the phone with the woman who asked him to pick the up.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

eveningbat said:


> How do you actually use tampons? I have recently bought a few and I am reluctant to even try using those since it seems like the thing should be put somewhere very deep.


i feel a strong spiritual connection to the fear of tampons here

like most things that go in vaginas, tampons are terrifying

but once you master them, you are their master


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

how does it feel when u are very obviously attracted to a woman and she strings you along even tho she doesnt feel the same about you but she just likes the ego boost and then u ask her out and she turns you down but somehow expects you to still be her friend and listen to how badly the guy shes dating treats her when all you can think about is how perfect you are for each other and how insincere it seems when she says she is mainly into a mans personality

i always wondered about this


----------



## Xisha (Apr 19, 2015)

KyleInSTL said:


> I've done this before several times without shame. However, I also see how many options there are so need express description of brand, type, etc. If you see a guy on his cell phone in that aisle, you can be dang sure he's on the phone with the woman who asked him to pick the up.


Say your phone died, would you just pick a random one, ask someone nearby for help or other?

Would anyone ever ask someone nearby for help?


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Xisha said:


> Say your phone died, would you just pick a random one, ask someone nearby for help or other?
> 
> Would anyone ever ask someone nearby for help?


I'm assuming I'm getting these because there is an immediate and emergent need.

Considering, that in an emergency, feminine products are available in vending machines thus indicating that preference is less important than immediate use, I'd do my best to select the item that closest resembles the description I was given. I'd also consider purchasing multiple options assuming that anything not selected would be returned to the store.

I can't imagine asking someone else nearby would be of any practical use.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Xisha said:


> Would you be embarrassed about being seen walking into a store to get tampons or pads for someone and paying for them?


Yes, but that's just because of Social Anxiety. I wouldn't care if I didnt have SA.



Xisha said:


> Bonus question if you'd do it; do you wish there was a big but simple poster guide next to the section to outline which one's you should most likely buy or would you just pride yourself in remembering her description?


Grab one at random and hope for the best.



Xisha said:


> Bonus question #2; do you actually have any knowledge on the differences between tampon vs tampon and pad vs pad?


No.


----------



## RaspberrySpider (Sep 12, 2015)

Do guys like a more sensitive girl or a more tough girl?


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

RaspberrySpider said:


> Do guys like a more sensitive girl or a more tough girl?


Tough, stoic. Never gets attached and can't be hurt.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

RaspberrySpider said:


> Do guys like a more sensitive girl or a more tough girl?


A little bit of both .


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

gopherinferno said:


> i feel a strong spiritual connection to the fear of tampons here
> 
> like most things that go in vaginas, tampons are terrifying
> 
> but once you master them, you are their master


Yeah, the fear of tampons is one of my fears. I am a coward in general and a SA sufferer.  But thanks for your support, folks. :smile2:


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Surly Wurly said:


> how does it feel when u are very obviously attracted to a woman and she strings you along even tho she doesnt feel the same about you but she just likes the ego boost and then u ask her out and she turns you down but somehow expects you to still be her friend and listen to how badly the guy shes dating treats her when all you can think about is how perfect you are for each other and how insincere it seems when she says she is mainly into a mans personality
> 
> i always wondered about this














RaspberrySpider said:


> Do guys like a more sensitive girl or a more tough girl?


i dunno, im leaning towards more sensitive.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

RaspberrySpider said:


> Do guys like a more sensitive girl or a more tough girl?


Sensitive - I'd prefer a lady that isn't tougher than I am if I can help it please.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

HenDoggy said:


>


i feel sorry for your intense feel


----------



## Bonfiya (Jan 19, 2015)

Do you look for a wedding ring as one of the first things you look for on a girl you find attractive? Even if you're not going to approach her?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Bonfiya said:


> Do you look for a wedding ring as one of the first things you look for on a girl you find attractive? Even if you're not going to approach her?


I never do but I'm also never in the mindset of wanting to date girls I find attractive during random wanderings.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Bonfiya said:


> Do you look for a wedding ring as one of the first things you look for on a girl you find attractive? Even if you're not going to approach her?


 No. I probably won't notice. Since I almost never have been the type to approach people, I guess it's just something I never thought much about. The way I see it, I can be attracted to married people


----------



## anitrauer1995 (Sep 20, 2015)

I have always wondered whether a man prefers a woman who is intelligent and can match wits with him, or if he prefers a woman who is less intellectually inclined (not meaning that in a snotty, pretentious way, I promise). Is there an intimidation factor there?


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

anitrauer1995 said:


> I have always wondered whether a man prefers a woman who is intelligent and can match wits with him, or if he prefers a woman who is less intellectually inclined (not meaning that in a snotty, pretentious way, I promise). Is there an intimidation factor there?


I'm looking for someone less intelligent than me, enough that it's obvious that I'm smarter and don't have to try hard at all to match her, but not an idiot and not acting ditzy or anything.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

RaspberrySpider said:


> Do guys like a more sensitive girl or a more tough girl?


 That's a pretty good question and I don't really know how to answer it.

IMO, I personally have a hard time with people who are REALLY sensitive. I mean, I am pretty sensitive myself to things that are directed AT ME. But sometimes I can be pretty blunt without really meaning to be or putting a lot of thought into it. It's hard for someone who is like that to be around people who are really emotional. Or at least if someone has to be really emotional, it's better if they deal with it in a way that doesn't cause them to be unstable and unpredictable. I've known women who would just go off at the slightest provocation and that's not fun.

Like I said. I'm very sensitive myself in a lot of ways but I can be boorish and insensitive when I'm just not thinking. But I'm generally not hot tempered. If something rubs me the wrong way, I'll quietly disappear for a few hours and sulk. I'd rather deal with people who are like that than people who you never know how they're going to react to any given situation.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

anitrauer1995 said:


> I have always wondered whether a man prefers a woman who is intelligent and can match wits with him, or if he prefers a woman who is less intellectually inclined (not meaning that in a snotty, pretentious way, I promise). Is there an intimidation factor there?


I would say that having an intellectual equal is important. But that doesn't necessarily have to mean facts, figures, etc. It could simply mean someone who is equally interested in learning, is willing to engage in philosophical conversations instead of saying "I don't know."

Someone who is intellectually stimulating, I believe is what is important.


----------



## NerdlySquared (Jul 18, 2015)

anitrauer1995 said:


> I have always wondered whether a man prefers a woman who is intelligent and can match wits with him, or if he prefers a woman who is less intellectually inclined (not meaning that in a snotty, pretentious way, I promise). Is there an intimidation factor there?


It's not an absolute requirement and depends on how it meshes with the woman's personality (for example: intelligent + cold, hostile, warm, curious). But I think intelligence can be a big help to spur conversation  Naturally, personal tastes will differ wildly among men.

Is there an intimidation factor, sure there can be, but remember this is an SA forum


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

anitrauer1995 said:


> I have always wondered whether a man prefers a woman who is intelligent and can match wits with him, or if he prefers a woman who is less intellectually inclined (not meaning that in a snotty, pretentious way, I promise). Is there an intimidation factor there?


I'm intimidated by highly intelligent, well educated women, but they are more attractive than 'low inteligance' women. Personally I'd prefer someone who had the same intelligence and education level as me.


----------



## SouthWest (Dec 4, 2014)

anitrauer1995 said:


> I have always wondered whether a man prefers a woman who is intelligent and can match wits with him, or if he prefers a woman who is less intellectually inclined (not meaning that in a snotty, pretentious way, I promise). Is there an intimidation factor there?


I'd like a girl with a similar level of intelligence. A good balance would be if we both had our own strengths in separate fields, such as I would know more about filmmaking but she would know more about science. A heterosexual Cosima (Orphan Black represent) is really attractive to me.


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

Xisha said:


> Would you be embarrassed about being seen walking into a store to get tampons or pads for someone and paying for them?


No.


Xisha said:


> Bonus question if you'd do it; do you wish there was a big but simple poster guide next to the section to outline which one's you should most likely buy or would you just pride yourself in remembering her description?


I would just take the first one from the shelf.


Xisha said:


> Bonus question #2; do you actually have any knowledge on the differences between tampon vs tampon and pad vs pad?


No.


----------



## Chelsalina (Oct 15, 2014)

What do you think of girls with a pixie cut?


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Chelsalina said:


> What do you think of girls with a pixie cut?


I love short hair on girls. Depends what type though. I don't like pixie bobs, i like messy and layered looking hair though, this looks beautiful.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

what theme do you like better in adverts for shaving products - space shuttles, formula 1 cars, football, or just chicks in bikinis?


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Chelsalina said:


> What do you think of girls with a pixie cut?


They can look good but I usually prefer longer hair.



Surly Wurly said:


> what theme do you like better in adverts for shaving products - space shuttles, formula 1 cars, football, or just chicks in bikinis?


Chicks in Bikinis.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

dear male species of SAS:

how would you feel/react if say a girl you're on a date with or whatever grabbed your *** while out in public?


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

bad baby said:


> dear male species of SAS:
> 
> how would you feel/react if say a girl you're on a date with or whatever grabbed your *** while out in public?


one time i went on a date and the first time i met this chick, immediately she wanted to feel my trousers

i still havent reacted to this so i dont really know how to answer your question


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

bad baby said:


> dear male species of SAS:
> 
> how would you feel/react if say a girl you're on a date with or whatever grabbed your *** while out in public?


I'd immediately suggest moving the date back to my parents house.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

bad baby said:


> dear male species of SAS:
> 
> how would you feel/react if say a girl you're on a date with or whatever grabbed your *** while out in public?


Just go straight home of course. With her.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

bad baby said:


> dear male species of SAS:
> 
> how would you feel/react if say a girl you're on a date with or whatever grabbed your *** while out in public?


If 1st date I would be a little put off but definitely act upon the advances.


----------



## NateDEEzy (Feb 2, 2012)

Have you ever touched another mans wiener ? lolol


----------



## ThatLoserNoOneCaresAbout (Feb 7, 2015)

bump for equality 

guys, how many female friends do you have and do you only make friends with girls you find physically attractive

what's the number 1 turn off in a girl

do you like masculine dominant girls


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

NateDEEzy said:


> Have you ever touched another mans wiener ? lolol


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

ThatLoserNoOneCaresAbout said:


> bump for equality
> 
> guys, how many female friends do you have and do you only make friends with girls you find physically attractive
> 
> ...


0 currently
Only been internet friends with girls.
Didn't know what they looked like until way later.

Being a bully.

I can like them but i don't feel very attracted to them.


----------



## ThatLoserNoOneCaresAbout (Feb 7, 2015)

Does boob size matter

Would you be turned off if the girl aggressively pursues you to start a relationship, and what are your thoughts about a girl like this

Why do all guys give me really dirty looks


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

ThatLoserNoOneCaresAbout said:


> Does boob size matter
> 
> Would you be turned off if the girl aggressively pursues you to start a relationship, and what are your thoughts about a girl like this
> 
> Why do all guys give me really dirty looks


To me no but it will matter to some guys. I'm more of an *** guy tbh lol.

Not at all, if a decently attractive girl was pursuing me, i'd definitely go for it because it's rare that a girl especially a girl you fancy is going to be pursuing you. If you're a girl, don't be afraid to approach guys you like because more often then not, he will go along with it. But if he's not showing any interest or being unresponsive, it's either he's really shy or he isn't interested in you.

No clue.


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

ThatLoserNoOneCaresAbout said:


> Does boob size matter
> 
> Would you be turned off if the girl aggressively pursues you to start a relationship, and what are your thoughts about a girl like this
> 
> Why do all guys give me really dirty looks


1 - yes. But not freakishly big otherwise it's just a plain distraction to everything else about you

2 - yes, it's a turn off. It comes off as desperate and a bit neurotic

3 - dirty in what sense? You're either unattractive and unkempt. Or guys think you're sexy if they're giving you seductive looks.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

ThatLoserNoOneCaresAbout said:


> Does boob size matter


Nope, not at all. :laugh:



> Would you be turned off if the girl aggressively pursues you to start a relationship, and what are your thoughts about a girl like this


I think its ok to a certain point. If I clearly don't like you don't stalk me.



> Why do all guys give me really dirty looks


:stu


----------



## Boby89 (Nov 28, 2015)

ThatLoserNoOneCaresAbout said:


> Does boob size matter
> 
> Would you be turned off if the girl aggressively pursues you to start a relationship, and what are your thoughts about a girl like this
> 
> Why do all guys give me really dirty looks


1 Not really, I mean having nice boobs is a bonus, but most of the guys that I know including myself don't find it a deal breaker if the gal doesn't have sizable chest.

2 I don't know about other guys, but I am turned off by that, but it may be just me. I think depends on the guy.

3 I don't know to be honest.


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

ThatLoserNoOneCaresAbout said:


> Does boob size matter


Not really, not to me anyway. It really depends a lot on the guy - some guys care about your boobs more than others. And bigger is not always better.



> Would you be turned off if the girl aggressively pursues you to start a relationship, and what are your thoughts about a girl like this


It really depends on how aggressively, to what extent. To a point, it's not a turn-off, in fact if it's a girl I like showing interest in me it would be make very, very happy, but then there comes point where you're totally overdoing it and it becomes a turn-off, so don't go overboard. So it's fine to *a point*. Otherwise you may come across as obsessive, neurotic...etc...and obviously aggressive, and I don't like aggressive girls. Not my type.



> Why do all guys give me really dirty looks


I have absolutely no idea. I could only guess some possible factors like general vibe (how you carry yourself and such), how you dress perhaps...but really, I can't help you much with this one. :stu


----------



## ThatLoserNoOneCaresAbout (Feb 7, 2015)

Describe the personality of your dream girl

Describe the appearance of your dream girl

Who would you take: a girl with a pretty face but a flat chest and a small butt, or a girl with an ugly face with big boobs and big butt?

Why do guys complain about having to make the first move, but then get turned off when a girl actually does make the first move?


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

ThatLoserNoOneCaresAbout said:


> Describe the personality of your dream girl?


Probably not much different than what you're looking for in your "dream guy". I mean, I look for compassion, empathy, a sense of humor is an absolute "must", a girl that cares about / keeps up with / takes care of herself, someone with some ambition and drive, aligned somewhat with my own beliefs, loves kids is a deal-breaker for me....I mean...I could fill up ten pages of what I'm looking for, tbh.



ThatLoserNoOneCaresAbout said:


> Describe the appearance of your dream girl?


I generally go for women with some curves (in the right places). My last gf was reeeally tiny though, 5'3" I think? And just....a tiny, tiny little thing. I could pick her up and put her over my shoulder and carry her to my bedroom lmao.



ThatLoserNoOneCaresAbout said:


> Who would you take: a girl with a pretty face but a flat chest and I a small butt, or a girl with an ugly face with big boobs and big butt??


I think because looks are what usually draws us to each other, and the first thing I notice is obviously her face, not her *** or her boobs, so....yeah.



ThatLoserNoOneCaresAbout said:


> Why do guys complain about having to make the first move, but then get turned off when a girl actually does make the first move?


I actually find a girl making the first move a huge, huge turn on. I made the first move with my gf from a few years ago, and she kind of gave me the cold shoulder, but then she came back the next day and made huge moves on me.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

ThatLoserNoOneCaresAbout said:


> Does boob size matter


No, but it is a bonus to have something to play with. When they get too big then it's a turn off seeing big bags of fat flopping around.



> Would you be turned off if the girl aggressively pursues you to start a relationship, and what are your thoughts about a girl like this


It's a turn on when a chick pursues me and thats been how the majority of relationship I've been in started. Unless she doesn't get the point that I'm not interested then it gets stalkerish.



> Why do all guys give me really dirty looks


Maybe you have dirt on you?



ThatLoserNoOneCaresAbout said:


> Describe the personality of your dream girl
> 
> Describe the appearance of your dream girl


Meek, shy and warm. Fit hourglass shaped body.



> Who would you take: a girl with a pretty face but a flat chest and a small butt, or a girl with an ugly face with big boobs and big butt?


Depends how much sex we'll be having



> Why do guys complain about having to make the first move, but then get turned off when a girl actually does make the first move?


Maybe they're complaining about chicks they aren't attracted to. If she's hot enough no guy is going to complain about a woman coming on to him.


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Why do men ask thier girlfriends to send them naughty pics. :/


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

The Starry night said:


> Why do men ask thier girlfriends to send them naughty pics. :/


Men are stimulated visually what can I say.


----------



## Damon (Oct 27, 2015)

bad baby said:


> dear male species of SAS:
> 
> how would you feel/react if say a girl you're on a date with or whatever grabbed your *** while out in public?


 would bang.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

bad baby said:


> dear male species of SAS:
> 
> how would you feel/react if say a girl you're on a date with or whatever grabbed your *** while out in public?


She can grab my butt, put her hand down my pants and play with my d*** whenever she wants. Not gonna complain.



The Starry night said:


> Why do men ask thier girlfriends to send them naughty pics. :/


It's more personal then finding random porn. Gives me an ego boost to know I have the power to get a girl to expose herself to me.


----------



## ThatLoserNoOneCaresAbout (Feb 7, 2015)

ok this is something I've seriously wondered. 

why do guys stare at people but never smile at them? do guys just not want to smile?

there are so many guys who stare at me, but never smile or say anything. sometimes I try to smile at them out of awkwardness but they won't smile back. Wtf is up with that?

is it some intimidation thing ?


----------



## Nylea (Aug 7, 2014)

Hello, men of SAS! 

Do you ever feel like you are incapable of properly placing or expressing your emotions?

Would you prefer a girl who is more on the clingy side (more dependent, doting), or someone who is more independent and more of a go-getter? Why?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

Nylea said:


> Hello, men of SAS!


Hello! 



> Do you ever feel like you are incapable of properly placing or expressing your emotions?


Sometimes, but most of the time, not at all, I am actually quite emotionally expressive, especially when I am angry or something is bothering me. If a person is doing something that is causing me emotional distress of any sort, (and I'm not talking about just relationships with women, but in general) I want to make it clear right away, before things go further in the wrong direction. Romantic feelings, deep feelings, yeah, it can be awkward talking about them, but I try my best. I don't hold anything in. Or very rarely, I do. Even when I'm not very good at it, and it comes out the wrong way out of my mouth, I am not _completely _incapable. I try my best.



> Would you prefer a girl who is more on the clingy side (more dependent, doting), or someone who is more independent and more of a go-getter? Why?


Eh...I actually don't want either extreme, more in the middle. I am very independent myself and though I have no problem talking about my own feelings, I don't really like hearing about people's emotional ****. I don't like deep, emotional conversations. So if she's too clingy or emotional, she'll probably drive me a little insane. I do love seeing passion, so I would find the quality of being a go-getter quite attractive actually. If she's too independent though, it sort of worries me a little, idk why actually...so yeah, someone who's more in the middle.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

ThatLoserNoOneCaresAbout said:


> bump for equality
> 
> guys, how many female friends do you have and do you only make friends with girls you find physically attractive
> 
> ...


1. None

2. Being overweight/obese

3. No.



ThatLoserNoOneCaresAbout said:


> Does boob size matter


Big is better, but small is ok too. And natural always looks better than fake.



ThatLoserNoOneCaresAbout said:


> Describe the personality of your dream girl
> 
> Describe the appearance of your dream girl
> 
> Who would you take: a girl with a pretty face but a flat chest and a small butt, or a girl with an ugly face with big boobs and big butt?


1. Shy, witty, zero ambition, introverted, doesn't get angry, friendly, down to earth, knowledgable on a wide range of subjects.

2. Pretty Face, Big tits, big arse, toned waist. Hourglass Figure.

3. Probably the first but it depends how "Ugly" and how "Pretty". I'd probably find the 2nd girl more attractive if she had a normal "average" face and wasn't fat.



The Starry night said:


> Why do men ask thier girlfriends to send them naughty pics. :/


Because they are horny.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nylea said:


> Do you ever feel like you are incapable of properly placing or expressing your emotions?


Yep, all the time.



> Would you prefer a girl who is more on the clingy side (more dependent, doting), or someone who is more independent and more of a go-getter? Why?


Um......probably an independent gal because she isn't going to freak out if I don't call her at a certain time .


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Nylea said:


> Hello, men of SAS!
> 
> Do you ever feel like you are incapable of properly placing or expressing your emotions?
> 
> ...


1) Sometimes yeah. It is difficult for me, anyway, to express certain emotions like insecurity, self doubt, fear, etc. Y'know most of the "unmanly" types of emotions. I feel it is only "safe" to show happiness and anger. (though I don't get angry very often.)

2) A little of both? I mean it feels nice to be wanted and to have someone that really wants to hang out and spend time with you and doesn't have trouble saying and showing that. But not too clingy if you know what I mean. But a girl that is more independent and a go-getter is also something that I like.


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

ThatLoserNoOneCaresAbout said:


> ok this is something I've seriously wondered.
> 
> why do guys stare at people but never smile at them? do guys just not want to smile?
> 
> ...


yeah, i guess they're just too shy/intimidated. plus they're less socially conditioned to smile anyway.

as for the top question (the first one) i do tend to smile a hell of a lot around people i know well - friends/family etc, but not strangers. i just don't feel like doing it :stu (and it's not even shyness, i just really don't feel any need to do that)


----------



## Nylea (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks for the thoughtful answers! I appreciate it.

I have a follow-up question that I'll put right here just in case I get TL;DR'd: *If you feel that it is difficult to express your emotions, especially sadness, do you attribute that to societal pressures and expectations of men? If not, what do you think that the root cause might be?*



Darktower776 said:


> 1) Sometimes yeah. It is difficult for me, anyway, to express certain emotions like insecurity, self doubt, fear, etc. Y'know most of the *"unmanly" types of emotions*. I feel it is only "safe" to show happiness and anger. (though I don't get angry very often.)


Yeah, this was definitely what I was getting at with the question. It's pretty unfair societal pressure that I think about fairly often since it affects people I love in my life. I've seen sadness and depression manifest themselves as horrible anger in quite a few men because that's the only way that they know how to express those feelings -- which doesn't help anyone!



AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


> I don't like deep, emotional conversations. So if she's too clingy or emotional, she'll probably drive me a little insane. I do love seeing passion, so I would find the quality of being a go-getter quite attractive actually. If she's too independent though, it sort of worries me a little, idk why actually...so yeah, someone who's more in the middle.


Interesting. What is it that you don't like about deep conversation? Does it make you feel vulnerable? That's the reason I enjoy it, actually -- you're able to see people's authentic selves that way.  I totally get why people wouldn't like an overly clingy/emotional person, though. On the flip side, does dating a woman who is "too" independent worry you because it might be easier for her to leave you?


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

Nylea said:


> Interesting. What is it that you don't like about deep conversation? Does it make you feel vulnerable? That's the reason I enjoy it, actually -- you're able to see people's authentic selves that way.  I totally get why people wouldn't like an overly clingy/emotional person, though. On the flip side, does dating a woman who is "too" independent worry you because it might be easier for her to leave you?


Yeah, I think you got it perfectly, actually. If she's too independent, there is the greater worry she'll leave me. But if the love and TRUST is strong enough, her independence shouldn't be too much of a problem. 

As for deep conversations, I'm talking only about deep *emotional* conversations - in fact, from time to time, I actually enjoy deep intellectual convos, but not emotional. This is something I have a bit of a hard time explaining. People bond with people on many levels, and one of them is an emotional bond that couples often form. However, when it comes to our emotions, I never really bond well with people on that level. I understand my own emotional nature very well and manage/express my own emotions well, but I can't say the same thing about other people's emotions. I lack empathy. I am not a sociopath or anything like that, but I have very severe empathy issues, and can't put myself into other people's shoes. I am unaffected by other people's emotions. I'm the type of guy that doesn't shred a tear when I see a really sad movie, while everyone else in the theater is crying. So in a relationship, while she's all: :cry
I'm all like: meh :roll
So to me, other people's emotions are blah blah blah. They're annoying and I get irritated hearing about them, because to be 100% honest, I really don't care. I guess I'm pretty cold hearted, but at least I am honest about it and admit it. It doesn't stop me from being a good person though, or having moral values. Well, sometimes I get a little out of hand though :twisted But lacking empathy to such an extreme can be pretty challenging from time to time, not just for other people, but for me as well :/

It doesn't make me feel vulnerable at all, it just makes me feel pretty awkward, annoyed and bored. That is why sometimes, dating me is like dating a robot.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Nylea said:


> I have a follow-up question that I'll put right here just in case I get TL;DR'd: *If you feel that it is difficult to express your emotions, especially sadness, do you attribute that to societal pressures and expectations of men? If not, what do you think that the root cause might be?*


I do attribute a lot of it to societal expectations of men and gender roles. A lot of men feel a sense of wrongness about showing vulnerability or weakness and that it makes them less of a man to feel and especially outwardly show these types of emotions. I get a feeling of guilt, shame, and some embarrassment if I share these emotions even with people that I'm close to. So I don't usually.

Its not like my dad is overly macho or actually taught me not to do these things so I guess part of it is societal pressure, personal feelings, and just growing up being a male in general. For example when you are a young boy and cry because you are hurt either physically or emotionally, you run a high risk of being ridiculed and called names.


----------



## speranzalov (Dec 11, 2015)

Okay, so within healthy standards, how much does a girl's body really matter? Like, two years ago I was really underweight due to an eating disorder, and now I'm probably what most people would consider chubby, but I work out and my BMI isn't in the overweight category... my metabolism's just messed up from past things which makes me really upset, and I feel like most guys will just write me off as ugly because I'm not as tiny as I used to be... how much of a dealbreaker is it if a girl isn't considered "skinny" but isn't overweight either?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

speranzalov said:


> Okay, so within healthy standards, how much does a girl's body really matter? how much of a dealbreaker is it if a girl isn't considered "skinny" but isn't overweight either?


Normal weight is fine . Attractiveness comes in all shapes in sizes.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

speranzalov said:


> how much of a dealbreaker is it if a girl isn't considered "skinny" but isn't overweight either?


Sounds like perfect weight to me.


----------



## ThatLoserNoOneCaresAbout (Feb 7, 2015)

would you date a ghetto girl with a criminal record if she was reformed

is a girl who does a lot of drugs, but isn't a drug addict, a turn off

would you date a drug dealer and a criminal 

describe the worst personality a girl could have in your opinion

is it true that you'd pretty much accept any flaw in a girl as long as you like her appearance?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

ThatLoserNoOneCaresAbout said:


> would you date a ghetto girl with a criminal record if she was reformed


Maybe if we have a connection.



> is a girl who does a lot of drugs, but isn't a drug addict, a turn off


:yes



> would you date a drug dealer and a criminal


:no



> describe the worst personality a girl could have in your opinion


Being self-centered and rude. Also like being real loud and causing a scene every where she goes.



> is it true that you'd pretty much accept any flaw in a girl as long as you like her appearance?


Nope. Where did you hear that? :rofl


----------



## pinkkawaii (Oct 23, 2015)

if you aren't physically attracted to a girl but her personality is perfect, would you be able to overlook her looks and date her? or does physical appearance overpower personality?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

pinkkawaii said:


> if you aren't physically attracted to a girl but her personality is perfect, would you be able to overlook her looks and date her? or does physical appearance overpower personality?


Perfect personality? I would go with that then. Finding someone you really connect with is rare. I can overlook her looks .


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Men, how many of you believe that in our current society it's realistic for you to find a woman who will let you be a househusband and not work? Do you think that's something that would ordinarily be considered socially acceptable and normal?


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Would you consider an iron sword and shield particularly delectable if you were a rust monster and an adventurer wandered into your valley armed with them?


----------



## ThatLoserNoOneCaresAbout (Feb 7, 2015)

WHY TF YALL NOT REPLYING MEN???? I know ur seeing this sht yzall mfs bett reply !!!! fkin men... all this lying up in here...


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Is this mostly true about guys?


----------



## ThatLoserNoOneCaresAbout (Feb 7, 2015)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Men, how many of you believe that in our current society it's realistic for you to find a woman who will let you be a househusband and not work? Do you think that's something that would ordinarily be considered socially acceptable and normal?


hell yeah. women are owning it these days!! women are getting smarter and richer and mens usefulness is going EXTINCT. men these days aren't doing shièeét. 
as time goes on , it's gonna be normal that the alpha female is gonna dominate the world and make all the money MF!!. so you men are gonna be the women now haaaaa. 
male NEETs are gonna be able to be taKen care of by a old desperate beta women like women can do that with an ugly beta dude right now.

OMFG I'll take care of a fat greasy loser NEET RIGHT NOW if I get desperate enough .

look I answered a question. I'M MORE OF A MAN THAN ALL YOU GUYS NOT REPLYING TO THIS THREAD. WATUP


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Men, how many of you believe that in our current society it's realistic for you to find a woman who will let you be a househusband and not work? Do you think that's something that would ordinarily be considered socially acceptable and normal?


I think it depends on who you talk to...I mean, I feel like it's accepted by most people now, but let's be honest a lot of people are still stuck in the 19th century wrt stuff like that.

I feel like I was a househusband for a few years. My ex-wife decided to rearrange her priorities one day, and partying and sleeping around was more important than helping me raise our three kids, so I did almost all of it on my own for a few years. I mean. I still worked but I had a very flexible schedule and worked from home for part of the week. I did everything for a while. Made them breakfast, made their lunches, got them to two different schools during rush hour, went to work, picked them up from school, got them to activities, helped them with homework, did laundry and cleaned the house and I did it all by myself because she was out f-ing guys half her age until 3:00am. I got absolutely no time, zero time to myself, and I didn't get much sleep, but I did it. That was more like being a single dad, tbh, than being a househusband.

I wouldn't have a problem being a househusband. I don't think it's by any means an "easy" job though, not in my experience.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

ThatLoserNoOneCaresAbout said:


> WHY TF YALL NOT REPLYING MEN???? I know ur seeing this sht yzall mfs bett reply !!!! fkin men... all this lying up in here...


Because I don't have to.


----------



## ThatLoserNoOneCaresAbout (Feb 7, 2015)

visualkeirockstar said:


> Because I don't have to.


fck you

slit your fkin throat you useless piece of sht


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

ThatLoserNoOneCaresAbout said:


> fck you
> 
> slit your fkin throat you useless piece of sht


Haha bring it on!


----------



## ThatLoserNoOneCaresAbout (Feb 7, 2015)

visualkeirockstar said:


> Haha bring it on!


alright let's do this

where tf do you live ???

come at me I'll fkin be there


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

You're probably a overweight dude pretending to be a girl. @ThatLoserNoOneCaresAbout


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

^I get banned over nothing and people like this don't?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

It's totally a dude.


----------



## tristanjay (Nov 30, 2014)

speranzalov said:


> Okay, so within healthy standards, how much does a girl's body really matter? Like, two years ago I was really underweight due to an eating disorder, and now I'm probably what most people would consider chubby, but I work out and my BMI isn't in the overweight category... my metabolism's just messed up from past things which makes me really upset, and I feel like most guys will just write me off as ugly because I'm not as tiny as I used to be... how much of a dealbreaker is it if a girl isn't considered "skinny" but isn't overweight either?


Honestly, and I can only speak for myself..

Depends on the girl. I like women with meat on her bones. Not into the really skinny girls.

Also, I don't expect anything more back than I have to offer. I'm not obese but slightly overweight.

Looks are important to a degree. Honestly I don't want to go totally cliche but ive dated quite heavier women because of their personalities.

Being slightly overweight is no problem.


----------



## ThatLoserNoOneCaresAbout (Feb 7, 2015)

visualkeirockstar said:


> You're probably a overweight dude pretending to be a girl. @ThatLoserNoOneCaresAbout


Oh I really wish I was

I'd rub whipped cream all over my fat man tities and play with my fat microdick

overweight guys are so hot


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

speranzalov said:


> Okay, so within healthy standards, how much does a girl's body really matter? Like, two years ago I was really underweight due to an eating disorder, and now I'm probably what most people would consider chubby, but I work out and my BMI isn't in the overweight category... my metabolism's just messed up from past things which makes me really upset, and I feel like most guys will just write me off as ugly because I'm not as tiny as I used to be... how much of a dealbreaker is it if a girl isn't considered "skinny" but isn't overweight either?


Not a dealbreaker at all, for me. My last gf was really skinny, and about 5'3". But I've fallen for girls that were more on the "curvy" side, for sure. As long as she's not an unhealthy weight, I honestly wouldn't care....curves can be very attractive.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

ThatLoserNoOneCaresAbout said:


> Oh I really wish I was
> 
> I'd rub whipped cream all over my fat man tities and play with my fat microdick
> 
> overweight guys are so hot


You probably are. So stop with your trolling.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Perkins said:


> ^I get banned over nothing and people like this don't?


He/she just got permabanned, probably for those posts.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

speranzalov said:


> Okay, so within healthy standards, how much does a girl's body really matter? Like, two years ago I was really underweight due to an eating disorder, and now I'm probably what most people would consider chubby, but I work out and my BMI isn't in the overweight category... my metabolism's just messed up from past things which makes me really upset, and I feel like most guys will just write me off as ugly because I'm not as tiny as I used to be... how much of a dealbreaker is it if a girl isn't considered "skinny" but isn't overweight either?


No offence, but your BDD is clearly messing with your head.

Relax: You're clearly attractive. There is a discrepancy between how you seem to think of yourself (as unattractive) and how I'm sure most guys would consider you (attractive).

(And yes, the size you're describing - neither overweight nor skinny - will be attractive to most)

More importantly though, learning to stop obsessing about this stuff matters most (but I'm sure you already now that).


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

How do you act when you are attracted to someone? What is the biggest sign?


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

Xenacat said:


> How do you act when you are attracted to someone? What is the biggest sign?


I act nervous.

As for the biggest sign, with me is that I tend to stare or look at them frequently.


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Xenacat said:


> How do you act when you are attracted to someone? What is the biggest sign?


i masterbait


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Ew!!!


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

McFly said:


> He/she just got permabanned, probably for those posts.


oh no!


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

lol, sort of like this?


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

komorikun said:


> It's totally a dude.


Whatever it is, it's more annoying than a bunch of cazadores.


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

JohnDoe26 said:


> lol, sort of like this?


uh i tend to use my pocket


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

Xenacat said:


> How do you act when you are attracted to someone? What is the biggest sign?


If I'm attracted to a woman, I try to avoid all contact with her because it's for the better for both.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Xenacat said:


> How do you act when you are attracted to someone? What is the biggest sign?


I just make a lot of eye contact. Give her that "look" I guess.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Xenacat said:


> How do you act when you are attracted to someone? What is the biggest sign?


I try to glance looks at them quite often. I also try to come up with excuses to talk often. (and I almost always fail)


----------



## linzers (Dec 7, 2015)

Do you have violent thoughts?


----------



## pinkkawaii (Oct 23, 2015)

Passionate relationships or chill relationships?


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

linzers said:


> Do you have violent thoughts?


Very


pinkkawaii said:


> Passionate relationships or chill relationships?


I think I'd like chill more.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Xenacat said:


> How do you act when you are attracted to someone? What is the biggest sign?


1. Ignore them.

2. Staring at them when I think they aren't looking then quickly looking away when they start to look at me.



linzers said:


> Do you have violent thoughts?


No.



pinkkawaii said:


> Passionate relationships or chill relationships?


Chill.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

pinkkawaii said:


> Passionate relationships or chill relationships?


Chill


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

linzers said:


> Do you have violent thoughts?


Eh, sometimes. Never act on them though.



pinkkawaii said:


> Passionate relationships or chill relationships?


Chill


----------



## Miss Scarletta (Nov 27, 2015)

Have you ever tried on a bra before? If yes, how was it?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Miss Scarletta said:


> Have you ever tried on a bra before? If yes, how was it?


Nope


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Miss Scarletta said:


> Have you ever tried on a bra before? If yes, how was it?


No. I would do, though, just to see what it was like.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Xenacat said:


> How do you act when you are attracted to someone? What is the biggest sign?


Well I know that when I was younger, when someone was around I really liked i'd get pretty scared. Trouble looking at them in the eyes and when they looked at me i'd quickly look away. It's hard for me to talk to them, although its hard for me to talk to all girls my age irl regardless of whether I like them or not.

But gradually I get more comfortable in their presence.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Xenacat said:


> How do you act when you are attracted to someone? What is the biggest sign?


Find common interests and talk to her when I get the chance...until she inevitably tells her friend that I'm a creepy weirdo (I guess for conversing normally) and then word gets back to me after which I avoid at all costs and daydream about getting revenge.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Xenacat said:


> How do you act when you are attracted to someone? What is the biggest sign?


Act normal. Since men are known to be creeps. I never show any interest in women even if I find her attractive.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

The biggest sign is when they start trying to pay for things. Or are way nicer/helpful than normal.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

What do you f-uckers have against comittment 😁


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Miss Scarletta said:


> Have you ever tried on a bra before? If yes, how was it?


Lmao &#128514; you deserve a crown &#128081; for that question. &#128513;


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

7th.Streeter said:


> What do you f-uckers have against comittment ��


lol f-uckers :lol

it really depends on what you want - some people want a very deep relationship that goes beyond sex. one with a deep emotional bond, perhaps spiritual bond.

i never form a strong unbreakable bond in relationships, so they always end up short term or fall apart. i'm more in it for sex, to be perfectly honest, and to have fun. i just don't like long-term relationships, not my style. maybe some day i'll change around. i wouldn't say it's because i'm afraid of commitment, i just don't want to go long-term with any one woman.

but yeah, i'm only speaking for myself here, not sure about other guys. don't take me as a representation of the entire gender, that's just me :stu


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

cheese is delicious


----------



## Chelsalina (Oct 15, 2014)

1. Do you care if your future children (if you plan on having one) take the mother's last name or take a hyphenated last name of both yours and the mother's? 
2. Let's say you have a wife, do you care if she doesn't want to change her last name to yours?


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Chelsalina said:


> 1. Do you care if your future children (if you plan on having one) take the mother's last name or take a hyphenated last name of both yours and the mother's?
> 2. Let's say you have a wife, do you care if she doesn't want to change her last name to yours?


Sure why not?


----------



## Chelsalina (Oct 15, 2014)

*** or tits?
Bush or no bush?
Blonde or brunette?


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

.44 Magnum or cyanide?


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Chelsalina said:


> 1. Do you care if your future children (if you plan on having one) take the mother's last name or take a hyphenated last name of both yours and the mother's?
> 2. Let's say you have a wife, do you care if she doesn't want to change her last name to yours?


In my culture it's always been taken from the father and the woman doesn't change her last name because it'll be like marrying your cousin.


----------



## Chelsalina (Oct 15, 2014)

visualkeirockstar said:


> In my culture it's always been taken from the father and the woman doesn't change her last name because it'll be like marrying your cousin.


So if your wife said she wanted to give the children her last name or wanted to hyphenate hers and yours, how would you feel/what would you say?


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Chelsalina said:


> So if your wife said she wanted to give the children her last name or wanted to hyphenate hers and yours, how would you feel/what would you say?


Idk. That's just sounds like she wants divorce.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Chelsalina said:


> *** or tits?
> Bush or no bush?
> Blonde or brunette?


Yes to all six.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Chelsalina said:


> Blonde or brunette?


Redhead


----------



## Chelsalina (Oct 15, 2014)

visualkeirockstar said:


> Idk. That's just sounds like she wants divorce.


What if she doesn't want divorce and loves you? Would you feel emasculated, insecure, etc.?



nubly said:


> Yes to all six.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I agree, I like your thinking.



Kevin001 said:


> Redhead


They're cute too.  heck they're all cute


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Miss Scarletta said:


> Have you ever tried on a bra before? If yes, how was it?


Yes :lol But it was just something to do for the fun of it. I don't have anything to fit in it.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

7th.Streeter said:


> What do you f-uckers have against comittment &#128513;


I can't answer this for every male out there. I have trust issues with females.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I love girls, girls, girls, girls 
Girls I do adore


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

You ever get nervous using an urinal when someone is waiting behind for their turn? I get so damn nervous.....can't even go....panic attack.


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Mirroring the other thread. For gender equality and all that hogwash.

I think this thread will live for approximately 30 minutes. Men aren't the same mystery that women are. Prove me wrong.


----------



## Owlbear (Dec 3, 2015)

Razors.

I do best with the cheapo disposable one-blade ones. How about yourself? Multiple blades just seems to tear up my face plus they're way more expensive.


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Owlbear said:


> Razors.
> 
> I do best with the cheapo disposable one-blade ones. How about yourself? Multiple blades just seems to tear up my face plus they're way more expensive.


Multiples require precision, and they are sustainable. Consumerism tells me that expensive = good. Obviously I buy the mega pack.


----------



## Neal (Jan 14, 2012)

Siegfried said:


> Men aren't the same mystery that women are. Prove me wrong.


There's a lot of things about us that women dont seem to get. But I dont know if they're bold enough to ask. A question I get a lot is "why do men have problems with crying in front of their gf?" Or why so many of us are hung up on losing our virginity. It comes up a lot here but I dont think Ive seen a woman explicitly ask that.


----------



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)

What else have you tried putting inside your butt?


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Mmmm thinking........


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

What do you like and dislike the most about this website?


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Circumcised or not? If not would you like to be-do you prefer one or the other?


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Neal said:


> There's a lot of things about us that women dont seem to get. But I dont know if they're bold enough to ask. A question I get a lot is "why do men have problems with crying in front of their gf?" Or why so many of us are hung up on losing our virginity. It comes up a lot here but I dont think Ive seen a woman explicitly ask that.


The virginity thing is a combination between culture and biology. I believe culture is an expression of biology, but that's a discussion for another day.

Point is, men feel ashamed of being virgins because it displays their lack of sexual success. Women don't have the same pressure, because evolutionarily, they're the gatekeepers of sex, not pursuers. That's also why men are more visual in their selection of a partner.

The crying thing is probably about vulnerability. The man wants to be seen as capable of protecting his woman, and crying in front of her would display his lack of control. Not saying there isn't an issue there, just explaining the thought process.


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

A.A said:


> What do you like and dislike the most about this website?


I like the members. I also dislike the members.

But there's a healthy variety of ideas. Then there's the people with intimacy issues and such whom seek personal connections online. Don't have an issue with that. I'm not 100% innocent. Just pointing out what I see.


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Xenacat said:


> Circumcised or not? If not would you like to be-do you prefer one or the other?


I am uncircumcised and I perfer it that way. Besides the nerve-endings and added friction and pleasure, I like that I wasn't mutilated without consent as a child.


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Siegfried said:


> I am uncircumcised and I perfer it that way. Besides the nerve-endings and added friction and pleasure, I like that I wasn't mutilated without consent as a child.


That may be a geographical thing most in the US are circumcised.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

Xenacat said:


> Circumcised or not? If not would you like to be-do you prefer one or the other?


Not. I wouldn't want to get cut but if my parents had decided to do it I doubt I would really care to be honest. However the inside of the foreskin is sensitive so you'd be missing out on that, makes me wonder if labia are being overlooked for the more obvious areas.


----------



## Neal (Jan 14, 2012)

Xenacat said:


> Circumcised or not? If not would you like to be-do you prefer one or the other?


Im cut. But Im not sure how to feel about it. Like the OP said Ive heard it can decrease sensation.


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Neal said:


> Im cut. But Im not sure how to feel about it. Like the OP said Ive heard it can decrease sensation.


Living in the US I prefer circumcised since I like the way it looks. I'm use to it.


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

Would you feel comfortable with a woman offering to cover the bill on a first date? What about going halves?


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Ai said:


> Would you feel comfortable with a woman offering to cover the bill on a first date? What about going halves?


If she insisted, yes. But I would still assure her that I could pay, and would be happy to.


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

What annoys you most about women?


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Xenacat said:


> What annoys you most about women?


The entity known as 'women'.

Nah but they, generally speaking, can be overly emotional. Now that's not a bad thing. It is when you take it to serious matters. Like politics. I think women tend to vote based on arbitrary reasons, and not facts and critical thinking.

They also tend go along with trends, and decide based on what's fashionable at that moment, which means they are less likely to push the social boundaries for what is acceptable.


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

^ Pretty sure you just described basically everyone, not women specifically... But whatevs. Not gonna argue.

What do you _like_ most about women?


----------



## Neal (Jan 14, 2012)

Xenacat said:


> What annoys you most about women?


Haha...the thing that has consistently bugged me is insistence on guys either making the first move or pursuing when dating. It kinda discounts the fact that some men are too shy and totally shafts those with social anxiety. Inexperienced men may not pick up on "signals" either. I wouldnt expect any woman here to do that of course, Im talking about the more social ones. I saw one on youtube say "well if he aint got the balls to talk to me, then i why would I want him?".


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Neal said:


> Haha...the thing that has consistently bugged me is insistence on guys either making the first move or pursuing when dating. It kinda discounts the fact that some men are too shy and totally shafts those with social anxiety. Inexperienced men may not pick up on "signals" either. I wouldnt expect any woman here to do that of course, Im talking about the more social ones. I saw one on youtube say "well if he aint got the balls to talk to me, then i why would I want him?".


Are you to scared to ask a woman out online?


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

Also, what's your favorite thing about _yourself_?


----------



## Neal (Jan 14, 2012)

Xenacat said:


> Are you to scared to ask a woman out online?


No Ive done that before using dating sites. Im not speaking of my current situation since Im not single, but its the only thing I can think of thats consistently made social anxiety nearly unbearable and annoyed me. In fact the only reason Im not is because I crossed paths with a woman that made the first move. But Ive had a lot give me what may or may not have been signs and I pussed out. I also feel its the reason that a lot of dudes here get so wound up and angry about it because until they conquer that they're in a bind unless they get lucky.


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Ai said:


> ^ Pretty sure you just described basically everyone, not women specifically... But whatevs. Not gonna argue.
> 
> What do you _like_ most about women?


I think there's a bigger overlap with women. They have a hard time making the tough decisions, so to speak.

Oh there's a lot of things I like about women. I could say the emotional part again, but frame it a different way. Emotions can be good, just not in the situation I described above.

If I were to be brutally honest in answering this question though, I'd have to say their physical beauty. It is unmatched in all of nature. I could just sit and look at a beautiful woman for hours. It is what has driven men to sacrifice their lives throughout history.

I value femininity in women. I believe that's the way mother nature intended them. But each to their own.


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Ai said:


> Also, what's your favorite thing about _yourself_?


Either my eyes or charm. They're neck and neck.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Ai said:


> Also, what's your favorite thing about _yourself_?


A question which isn't asking for replies to passively aggressively attack the opposing gender, you heathen you.

I would say my ability to work well under pressure and achieve highly in tasks I really set my mind to, usually because I'm terrified of screwing up xD.


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

What do you personally find attractive in a woman?


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Xenacat said:


> What do you personally find attractive in a woman?


Empathy.

And a nice butt.


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Siegfried said:


> Empathy.
> 
> And a nice butt.


Lol! Love the honesty.


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Siegfried said:


> Either my eyes or charm. They're neck and neck.


I'm sure you have a charming neck :]


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Xenacat said:


> Circumcised or not? If not would you like to be-do you prefer one or the other?


I'm circumcised and I'm glad I am, because from what I've heard most guys here in the US are.



Xenacat said:


> What annoys you most about women?


It depends on the woman of course. I was married for 18 years and what annoyed me most about my ex wife was the fact that when we had an argument, she had to be right. (This could just as easily apply to any man, not saying it's just women). But I would say yeah, OK, we disagree on this for this reason, and I would be ready to just let it go....but she would not let it go. Ffs. I don't even care about the argument anymore, you win, Idgaf, I just want to move on with life, and she would be so goddamned determined to win that argument. And me saying "you win" would just piss her off more lol.

Also....this is not true for every woman (or every man) but in my experience, which is all I have to go by, some women tend to be pretty emotional. And there is nothing wrong with that. I just seem to be less emotional. It doesn't annoy me....it's just....sometimes there is nothing you can do to help. And I get that sometimes what your partner needs most is for you to just listen, and be there for them. I get that. But it's difficult seeing someone emotionally torn up when you can't do anything (or they won't let you do anything) for them besides hold them and just be there for them. I'm the kind of person that wants to DO something about it....I want to help. Not just sit there and hold them while they cry. (and no, there's nothing wrong with that....I just want to do more).



Xenacat said:


> What do you personally find attractive in a woman?


A sense of humor
Nice smile, a woman that knows how to smile with her eyes
Curves in the right places (booty, hips)
Ambition, goals, dreams
Opinionated
Expresses herself well
Likes kids
Empathetic
At least some life experience, and some maturity, ffs


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Ai said:


> Would you feel comfortable with a woman offering to cover the bill on a first date? What about going halves?


Sure, if she wants to fine by me. Crisps aren't pricey anyway. Unless they are those artisan ones.










We should probably split the cost of those (morally speaking), but if it's like Wheat Crunchies or whatever it's fine.



Xenacat said:


> What annoys you most about women?


Nope. Not gonna go near that.



Xenacat said:


> Circumcised or not? If not would you like to be-do you prefer one or the other?


Nope. Happy about it too.



Xenacat said:


> What do you personally find attractive in a woman?


Intelligence, kindness, sense of humour, little bit firey, sometimes sweary, necks, eyes, waists and curves, questioning, interesting mind.



Ai said:


> Also, what's your favorite thing about _yourself_?


Maybe my odd sense of humour. Or my award winning super low hanging balls.

They actually aren't though, but I did try to buy some trousers that were too high in the crotch, which could be an indicator that many men struggle with balls that are too high.


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

splendidbob said:


> Sure, if she wants to fine by me. Crisps aren't pricey anyway. Unless they are those artisan ones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's some pretty fancy eatin', though, to be fair. :lol


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Ai said:


> That's some pretty fancy eatin', though, to be fair. :lol


Yep. It _might_ be that they are just rebadged salt and vinegar, but if a woman was trying to impress me, pulled out all the stops and bought those for our date, I wouldn't even pedantically point that out (for the minute or so it takes for me to selflessly scoff the entire pack anyway).


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

The new thread on this topic has been merged into the original one.


----------



## Strago (Jan 12, 2017)

Xenacat said:


> Circumcised or not? If not would you like to be-do you prefer one or the other?


I'm cut. I wish I wasn't, but there isn't anything I can do about it so I try not to think about it.



Ai said:


> Would you feel comfortable with a woman offering to cover the bill on a first date? What about going halves?


I guess that would depend on the reason they wanted to cover the whole bill. Going halves is what I would prefer.



Xenacat said:


> What annoys you most about women?


What annoys me most about women is the barrier of understanding between the sexes. Which really goes both ways(woman not understanding men, and men not understanding women). Other than that, I guess that in our society men are expected to do the approaching instead of it being the person who has interest, regardless of sex, being expected to do the approaching.



Ai said:


> What do you _like_ most about women?


I like that they seem to be more likely to be empathetic to someone else's situation.



Xenacat said:


> Are you to scared to ask a woman out online?


Yes. I'm scared to ask anyone out anywhere. That's SA for you.



Xenacat said:


> What do you personally find attractive in a woman?


Empathy, kindness, honesty, intelligence, and an open mind to differing viewpoints and new ideas. Really I find these traits attractive in anyone.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Ai said:


> Would you feel comfortable with a woman offering to cover the bill on a first date? What about going halves?


No, I wouldn't be comfortable with her covering the whole thing. I would insist on going dutch.



Xenacat said:


> What annoys you most about women?


The fact that sooooo many of them are so damn passive when it comes to dating. I mean, for crying out loud, if you want something, go out there and get it instead of sitting back and being passive.

Also the fact that shy women have a much easier time getting into relationships and dates. I've seen a few times where the woman had to make no effort to get into a relationship and she just got them handed to her, whereas it's impossible for me.



Ai said:


> What do you _like_ most about women?


The fact that it's easier to talk to women about feelings. They also show a greater appreciation for mental health issues.

Also, most of y'all got some really bums. I mean, damn...


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

Have you ever measured your penis if yes how long was it?


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Does y'all's chest hair cover your entire chest? I just kinda have a bit in the center and I think it's done expanding. I think it'd be nice to have chest hair that stretched from pit to shining pit.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

@2Milk everyone who answers will say they are above average 
@Cashel moderate hair and covers my chest.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

how do you keep a man around and how do you prevent him from losing interest in you or tossing you aside for someone else?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

tea111red said:


> how do you keep a man around and how do you prevent him from losing interest in you or tossing you aside for someone else?


Same way you keep a woman around, keep them interested. Also I see too many people start slacking and letting themselves go when they are in a relationship. And they wonder why they get left, smh.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

tea111red said:


> how do you keep a man around and how do you prevent him from losing interest in you or tossing you aside for someone else?


You don't.

Ofc a relationship requires maintenance and effort from both sides, but it's not something you should approach with the mindset of 'keeping the other person around'.

If they're gonna leave you, cheat on you, etc, it's out of your control. It's not really your fault.


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

What is your favorite scent?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

twistix said:


> What is your favorite scent?


Scent of a female, you guys always smell good. :laugh:


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Kevin001 said:


> Scent of a female, you guys always smell good. :laugh:


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Charlie. I'm gonna need some coordinates here, son!


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

Ai said:


> Would you feel comfortable with a woman offering to cover the bill on a first date? What about going halves?


It would be absolutely fine, but I'd have to get the next one (a little presumptuous I know) if she paid in full (or at least set up something low cost to do if I couldn't afford to reciprocate).


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

Xenacat said:


> What annoys you most about women?


Long boring stories filled with irrelevant details, endless tangents and that never seem to get to the point.:smile2:

The thing that's most annoying are the type of women who are very inconsiderate of those around them in public, primarily because they don't have to worry about someone potentially fighting them. To be fair this is the minority though.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

tea111red said:


> how do you keep a man around and how do you prevent him from losing interest in you or tossing you aside for someone else?


You don't have to do anything but be you. I'm serious. If he loves you, he will never lose interest in you, you will never run out of conversation, and there will be no such thing as awkward silences. You will be best friends, forever.

I was married for 18 years and we never ran out of conversation. We never got bored with each other. We loved each other, very much. And....in some ways we still do, as friends. I think you know it's real, when it's meant to be....you just know it. You know they're yours, that they belong to you, and you don't really worry about keeping them lol. That's not to say relationships aren't a whole, whole lot of work imo....they are....but you don't have to worry about them tossing you aside for someone else. Or. You shouldn't have to.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

Ai said:


> ^ Pretty sure you just described basically everyone, not women specifically... But whatevs. Not gonna argue.
> 
> What do you _like_ most about women?


As shallow as it may seem, the thing I like most about women specifically is the female form.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

Ai said:


> Also, what's your favorite thing about _yourself_?


My thinking ability.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cashel said:


> Does y'all's chest hair cover your entire chest? I just kinda have a bit in the center and I think it's done expanding. I think it'd be nice to have chest hair that stretched from pit to shining pit.


......wait 'til you hit 40! :yes


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

Xenacat said:


> What do you personally find attractive in a woman?


Physically or mentally?

Edit: I see most people did a mixture of both so...

I like curves, especially powerful looking hips and thighs, but then again I've seen slim women that were attractive too (I don't really have a set type that I like exclusively, though I'm not particularly attracted to either extreme of weight), I also like women who at least look natural (I'm not a fan of heavy make up or cosmetic surgery, I much prefer no makeup but will admit that light makeup is probably when most women look their best). As for personality this is all hypothetical as I've never actually seen anyone like this but I would be attracted to someone who was kind, considerate, had a sense of humour and could both take a joke and make me laugh too, someone who I respected enough intellectually not to have to be guarded around and censor myself, someone I could unleash the full force of my inquiring mind upon with *NO* subjects that were off limits, someone I could think with, someone who could make me believe that there was a better alternative to just thinking about things by myself.

Other than that I'm not fussy.:smile2:


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

splendidbob said:


> Sure, if she wants to fine by me. Crisps aren't pricey anyway. Unless they are those artisan ones.


Do you eat those with a knife and fork or chopsticks? When I'm trying to impress I use chopsticks, makes me look cultured.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

2Milk said:


> Have you ever measured your penis if yes how long was it?


Nice try.:laugh:


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

Cashel said:


> Does y'all's chest hair cover your entire chest? I just kinda have a bit in the center and I think it's done expanding. I think it'd be nice to have chest hair that stretched from pit to shining pit.


My pectoral plumage covers most of my chest, the sides are fairly hair free though.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

tea111red said:


> how do you keep a man around and how do you prevent him from losing interest in you or tossing you aside for someone else?


Depends entirely on the man in question, if it was me you'd just have to maintain whatever I was attracted to in the first place with the exception of looks as those will change with time (within reason, a complete lack of effort shows a lack of respect).


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Do you think many men value being loyal and faithful to the women they are w/ these days or are loyal and faith men now an even rarer breed?

How should I feel hopeful about finding a man or enthusiastic about putting myself out there when I believe so many men out there today do not value being loyal and faithful to the women they are w/?


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

oh, and thank you to everyone that answered my other questions. 

Some other ones:

How would you react to a woman that was upset? Would it bother you to give her comfort and help calm her down?

Would you shame, ignore, or think it was creepy if a woman got upset over something or some things you did?


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

tea111red said:


> Do you think many men value being loyal and faithful to the women they are w/ these days or are they now an even rarer breed?
> 
> How should I feel hopeful about finding a man or enthusiastic about putting myself out there when I believe so many men out there today do not value being loyal and faithful to the women they are w/?


I don't know enough people to be able to provide a meaningful answer but just talking with people over the years there are a noticeable amount of men who are either playing away or would like to be, hopefully they're the minority but I can't say.

Even if they are the majority there are also plenty of men who are faithful/loyal and aren't constantly trying to see how green the grass is over there. I'd say you have reason to have hope.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

tea111red said:


> oh, and thank you to everyone that answered my other questions.


You're welcome.


----------



## Strago (Jan 12, 2017)

LonelyLurker said:


> someone who I respected enough intellectually not to have to be guarded around and censor myself, someone I could unleash the full force of my inquiring mind upon with *NO* subjects that were off limits, someone I could think with, someone who could make me believe that there was a better alternative to just thinking about things by myself.


I really like how you put this. I feel much the same.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

Strago said:


> I really like how you put this. I feel much the same.


If I have to be careful about what I'm saying (considering I'm not someone who secretly wants to offend everyone) it makes me feel like I'm talking to a child because on some level I don't believe they could handle the unadulterated version.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

What's the one male exclusive thing you want every women to experience just once if you can make that a reality?


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

HenDoggy said:


> What's the one male exclusive thing you want every women to experience just once if you can make that a reality?


It has to be a nut shot right? I don't feel they realise how painful even a light tap to the balls truly is.:laugh:

If you were going to be a little more serious you could say the feeling that your problems don't matter simply because you're a man. But that's not really exclusive to men, it's just that the problems that aren't taken seriously by the opposite sex differ between the sexes.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

tea111red said:


> Some other ones:
> 
> How would you react to a woman that was upset? Would it bother you to give her comfort and help calm her down?
> 
> Would you shame, ignore, or think it was creepy if a woman got upset over something or some things you did?


Oh you've added questions retrospectively, how female of you.:wink2:

Depends on my relationship to the woman, whether I know why she's upset and whether she would allow me to try and console her. It wouldn't upset me to have to comfort her but I would get annoyed eventually if she didn't have an actual reason to be sad (or couldn't put the reason into words), or refused to do anything to help herself but kept wanting to complain to me about it.

I can't see myself ever shaming her, I'd ignore her if I thought she was talking rubbish and I couldn't be bothered to argue with her and I think a woman would have to be borderline stalking me before I even started to think she might be "creepy". Ultimately it would depend on the validity of her complaints and how she decided to raise them.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

LonelyLurker said:


> Oh you've added questions retrospectively, how female of you.:wink2:
> 
> Depends on my relationship to the woman, whether I know why she's upset and whether she would allow me to try and console her. It wouldn't upset me to have to comfort her but I would get annoyed eventually if she didn't have an actual reason to be sad (or couldn't put the reason into words), or refused to do anything to help herself but kept wanting to complain to me about it.
> 
> I can't see myself ever shaming her, I'd ignore her if I thought she was talking rubbish and I couldn't be bothered to argue with her and I think a woman would have to be borderline stalking me before I even started to think she might be "creepy". Ultimately it would depend on the validity of her complaints and how she decided to raise them.


Good to know.....thank you for your response.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

tea111red said:


> Good to know.....thank you for your response.


Do you think that would be fair, or too harsh on the getting annoyed eventually?


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

LonelyLurker said:


> Do you think that would be fair, or too harsh on the getting annoyed eventually?


i can understand where you're coming from.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

tea111red said:


> i can understand where you're coming from.


Men & women coming together and reaching agreement or at least an understanding, there's hope everyone, there's still hope!:smile2:


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

LonelyLurker said:


> Men & women coming together and reaching agreement or at least an understanding, there's hope everyone, there's still hope!:smile2:


lol, i _try_ to be a team player.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

tea111red said:


> lol, i _try_ to be a team player.


And that's all we can ask of you.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

LonelyLurker said:


> Do you eat those with a knife and fork or chopsticks? When I'm trying to impress I use chopsticks, makes me look cultured.


Knife and fork.

Actually, it's probably aspirational to use your fingers, but eat with a dip. Also helps if you talk about how local the dip is.



tea111red said:


> how do you keep a man around and how do you prevent him from losing interest in you or tossing you aside for someone else?


Make him feel good about being around you, I guess. Get him to need you in some way.



twistix said:


> What is your favorite scent?


I am not really a scent kind of guy. I used to be a fan of Lynx Marine, but they don't sell that any more 



tea111red said:


> Do you think many men value being loyal and faithful to the women they are w/ these days or are loyal and faith men now an even rarer breed?
> 
> How should I feel hopeful about finding a man or enthusiastic about putting myself out there when I believe so many men out there today do not value being loyal and faithful to the women they are w/?


Men aren't likely to be any less loyal or faithful than they ever were. Some men will be very faithful and monogamous, some will want to screw around. You should feel hopeful. Sounds like you have been burned here, I guess what you need to do is work on trying to be able to tell which kind of man is which. Faithful ones do exist though, I can assure you.



tea111red said:


> How would you react to a woman that was upset? Would it bother you to give her comfort and help calm her down?
> 
> Would you shame, ignore, or think it was creepy if a woman got upset over something or some things you did?


1. Yes, of course, but then it depends why or what she was upset over. 
2. Shame no, think it was creepy - depends what she was upset over, ignore - possibly it depends on the circumstances. I am not going to automatically comfort a woman though,_ just_ because she is upset. If she gets upset for some bizarre reason re me I won't comfort her (and I would find that a bit creepy). What kind of situations are you talking about?


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

splendidbob said:


> Knife and fork.
> 
> Actually, it's probably aspirational to use your fingers, but eat with a dip. Also helps if you talk about how local the dip is.


Now that you say it I did read a blog about eating with one's fingers promoting circulation and balancing one's chakras. You don't mean this dip do you? It's just something I whipped up using some artichoke hearts from the community allotment, I fashioned a carrying pouch from my trousers to avoid having to use a paper bag, I probably won't be able to return them now.


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

What is your favorite meme?



LonelyLurker said:


> Now that you say it I did read a blog about eating with one's fingers promoting circulation and balancing one's chakras. You don't mean this dip do you? It's just something I whipped up using some artichoke hearts from the community allotment, I fashioned a carrying pouch from my trousers to avoid having to use a paper bag, I probably won't be able to return them now.


:lol


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

LonelyLurker said:


> It has to be a nut shot right? I don't feel they realise how painful even a light tap to the balls truly is.:laugh:
> 
> If you were going to be a little more serious you could say the feeling that your problems don't matter simply because you're a man. But that's not really exclusive to men, it's just that the problems that aren't taken seriously by the opposite sex differ between the sexes.


Yes, it would be a rude awakening for most woman lol! They think it not that bad...


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

tea111red said:


> Do you think many men value being loyal and faithful to the women they are w/ these days or are loyal and faith men now an even rarer breed?
> 
> How should I feel hopeful about finding a man or enthusiastic about putting myself out there when I believe so many men out there today do not value being loyal and faithful to the women they are w/?


Meh....FWIW...I value being loyal and faithful. I really and truly do. And....this is just my from my own experience, ffs.....women can be just as unfaithful as men. You girls know how to cheat. You know how to lie. You are deceptive and you play games. As innocent as you try to be............you do play games hehe.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Thanks again to everyone that answered my questions.


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> How can I stop being attracted to men? It's painful/cringeworthy/embarassing/unhealthy everytime. Preferably without having to become misandric.


Why do you want to not be attracted to men?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Xenacat said:


> Why do you want to not be attracted to men?


I had a bad crush on someone, and that post was two years ago...


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I had a bad crush on someone, and that post was two years ago...


Oh, lol.


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

nubly said:


> Yes to all six.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Lol!


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Have you ever gotten a straight razor shave?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Do you know how to braid hair?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Do you know how to braid hair?


No but I have tried...can't do it


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

A rough idea but it would look ****


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i remember when i posted that comment in this thread, i met this guy i had a crush on for the first time later that day, lol. that guy seemed to have an interest in screwing around on his gf, too, though. haha. :stu


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

I value loyalty, and have never cheated on anyone, and i would guess the majority of men are similar in that regard.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Have you ever went after your penis with a vacuum cleaner hose and laughed at the suction noise it makes?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Have you ever went after your penis with a vacuum cleaner hose and laughed at the suction noise it makes?


Funny you should mention that..no i havent.

Why did you try that for ?

What noise did it make ha ?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

D'avjo said:


> Why did you try that for ?


 It was a long time ago and I really don't know why.



> What noise did it make ha ?


 It was a pretty crude sound. :lol


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

WillYouStopDave said:


> It was a pretty crude sound. :lol


lol

now i'm intrigued ha


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

D'avjo said:


> lol
> 
> now i'm intrigued ha


 You might not wanna be too intrigued. It's probably not good for it.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

WillYouStopDave said:


> You might not wanna be too intrigued. It's probably not good for it.


Not good for the hoover ?

Ha, I`ll probably leave it anyway, for now.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

How do you feel about being called "cute" by a woman? Flattered or insulted?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

SamanthaStrange said:


> How do you feel about being called "cute" by a woman? Flattered or insulted?


It's usually flattering. I guess it can sound insulting if in a certain context, though.


----------



## Tomorrowisalongtime (Jan 15, 2019)

cute is boyish. Not good!


----------



## SociopathicApe (May 17, 2017)

I certainly love to be called cute! Doesn't happen often enough.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Is it gay if you enjoyed having sex with a man in your dream?


----------



## Tomorrowisalongtime (Jan 15, 2019)

No. you're not killer either when you killed someone in your dream/nightmare


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Tomorrowisalongtime said:


> No. you're not killer either when you killed someone in your dream/nightmare


Oh ok, I was just wondering because years ago when I was more immature I had a dream where I ****ed this guy from behind in front of a bathroom sink and I enjoyed it but when I woke up I didn't feel like doing it. It makes me wonder why can't I enjoy it in real life too.


----------



## Tomorrowisalongtime (Jan 15, 2019)

Suchness said:


> Oh ok, I was just wondering because years ago when I was more immature I had a dream where I ****ed this guy from behind in front of a bathroom sink and I enjoyed it but when I woke up I didn't feel like doing it. It makes me wonder why can't I enjoy it in real life too.


Who says you wouldn't enjoy it ;-)


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Suchness said:


> Oh ok, I was just wondering because years ago when I was more immature I had a dream where I ****ed this guy from behind in front of a bathroom sink and I enjoyed it but when I woke up I didn't feel like doing it. It makes me wonder why can't I enjoy it in real life too.


i had wondered if you were gay or bi from a lot of the comments you've made on the forums. i was seriously surprised it said you were straight.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Suchness said:


> Tomorrowisalongtime said:
> 
> 
> > No. you're not killer either when you killed someone in your dream/nightmare
> ...


 you can :kiss


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

3stacks said:


> you can :kiss


That's it aye, if I can enjoy it in my dreams then why not in real life too.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Suchness said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> > you can
> ...


 exactly!


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Do you know how to braid hair?


Probably not or probably knots



SamanthaStrange said:


> How do you feel about being called "cute" by a woman? Flattered or insulted?


I think it depends on the tone it's said, but usually it's nice to hear. Guys like to think they're funnier, stronger, more brilliant, and better looking than they probably are.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Suchness said:


> That's it aye, if I can enjoy it in my dreams then why not in real life too.


lol. I think dreams work that way sometimes. I honestly have had a couple over the years and woke up with zero interest in entertaining it. I have a tough time as it is relating to other women, and I am just not turned on/interested in the "parts" at all


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Suchness said:


> Oh ok, I was just wondering because years ago when I was more immature I had a dream where I ****ed this guy from behind in front of a bathroom sink and I enjoyed it but when I woke up I didn't feel like doing it. It makes me wonder why can't I enjoy it in real life too.


I have similar stuff in some dreams. Most of my sex dreams I can remember have been arousing in the dream but disgusting when I'm awake. (Mostly autogynephilic so I guess using 'sex' loosely here.) One time I had sex with an elderly woman too but I can't remember if that was arousing in the dream or not now.

All my other sex dreams have been weird in some way too. Not a single normal one lol. I've had some where I just make out with someone and it gets interrupted though that are fairly normal until the interruption.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Suchness said:


> Oh ok, I was just wondering because years ago when I was more immature I had a dream where I ****ed this guy from behind in front of a bathroom sink and I enjoyed it but when I woke up I didn't feel like doing it. It makes me wonder why can't I enjoy it in real life too.


Its only gay if he was the one plowing you. You were just asserting your dominance.

I have sex with dudes all the time to show them I'm the alpha.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

How often do you men shave?

_ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Fun Spirit said:


> How often do you men shave?
> 
> _ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


I run over my short beard with grade 7 maybe once a week, and blend it in on the neck if I am going somewhere I care about.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

SamanthaStrange said:


> How do you feel about being called "cute" by a woman? Flattered or insulted?


Flattered. Its positive. I haven't be called cute by a woman tho, it doesn't fit me in any way :lol. Have been called pretty recently, which was strange, but very nice.

Any compliment from anyone is nice for me .


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Why do men on the bus sit with their legs open so far apart?


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

SplendidBob said:


> I run over my short beard with grade 7 maybe once a week, and blend it in on the neck if I am going somewhere I care about.


: O
Interesting



veron said:


> Why do men on the bus sit with their legs open so far apart?


I want to know that too. I never understood why men do that. lol
____________

-What do you men find physically attractive on women? Hopefully my question isn't graphic.

-What type of bath soap scent do you men like?

-Do you men sometimes wear a waist pouch? If so what exactly do you put in it?

-Sneakers or men sandals?

-At what age did you hit puberty? What did you go through?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Fun Spirit said:


> -What do you men find physically attractive on women? Hopefully my question isn't graphic.


A nice dress.



Fun Spirit said:


> -What type of bath soap scent do you men like?


French Pear is my favourite. The smell is like. :mushy



Fun Spirit said:


> -Do you men sometimes wear a waist pouch? If so what exactly do you put in it?


Nope.



Fun Spirit said:


> -Sneakers or men sandals?


Sneakers.



Fun Spirit said:


> -At what age did you hit puberty? What did you go through?


14 I think. Growing hair here and there. :O :b


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

*-What do you men find physically attractive on women? Hopefully my question isn't graphic. *

Nice figure, nice smile, nice hair, nice eyes

*-What type of bath soap scent do you men like? *

Woody pine I guess. Old Spice always satisfies.

* -Do you men sometimes wear a waist pouch? If so what exactly do you put in it? 
*
I haven't worn a fanny pack since I was a kid in the 90s. lol

*-Sneakers or men sandals?*

Sneakers most of the time, sandals during those 90+ degree summer days

* -At what age did you hit puberty? What did you go through? 
*
13. Grew facial hair, needed deodorant, pimples, started to see females in a romantic/sexual light.

*Why do men on the bus sit with their legs open so far apart?*

The age old question lol. Sometimes a guys package makes it uncomfortable to keep legs together, in my case my hips feel most relief when legs are spread. Some guys probably do it for territory. We're all animals deep down after all lol.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Fun Spirit said:


> : O
> 1. What do you men find physically attractive on women? Hopefully my question isn't graphic.
> 2. What type of bath soap scent do you men like?
> 3. Do you men sometimes wear a waist pouch? If so what exactly do you put in it?
> ...


1. Eyes. Curve of waist onto hips. Smooth shapely legs. Waists. Backs. Necks. Voices (soft voices...). Mainly all about waists and hips.
2. Something neutral. I use neutral scents so they don't clash with fragrance. Fragrance, La Nuit De L'Homme probably. Women's fragrance, I go bat**** for Black Opium.
3. Nope
4. Neither, only the former at the gym. Boots.
5. I became pubic at age 9. I don't remember too much, old now.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

veron said:


> Why do men on the bus sit with their legs open so far apart?


I think it's mostly because we feel like it, it's just another guy thing.


----------



## cloudydreams (Oct 19, 2015)

whats the most annoying thing about being a male?


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

binx said:


> whats the most annoying thing about being a male?


Societal expectations of masculinity. That or prostatic enlargement. The latter will probably take over from the former as I age.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I think the spreading their legs thing is maybe some sort of weird male dominance thing - plus they're probably over-estimating the space needed for the (insignificant) package between their legs.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

binx said:


> whats the most annoying thing about being a male?


The fact that Ive never really felt very masculine. At least in terms of the small box that society has drawn around that phrase.

Ive always hated jobs where Ive had to work around a bunch of guys. Like trade jobs/labor jobs. I never liked the dynamic and never really fit in.

Glad that hyper masculine archetype is becoming less and less enforced.

There really isnt much to complain about being a guy, though lol.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

harrison said:


> I think the spreading their legs thing is maybe some sort of weird male dominance thing - plus they're probably over-estimating the space needed for the (insignificant) package between their legs.


That's like saying that guys only drive expensive sport cars because they're showing the world that they're richer than everyone else and because they're compensating for something.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Suchness said:


> That's like saying that guys only drive expensive sport cars because they're showing the world that they're richer than everyone else and because they're compensating for something.


They usually are. :lol


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

SamanthaStrange said:


> They usually are. :lol


Are they, haha? I don't know about that. It's not like I asked a bunch of them. They could just like sports cars and be able to afford an expensive one.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I knew it was overestimating. It's so rude on crowded buses and trains when guys impinge on other people's space.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

that top guy has some big feet, lol.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Suchness said:


> That's like saying that guys only drive expensive sport cars because they're showing the world that they're richer than everyone else and because they're compensating for something.


They buy it show off to a gal
And also to show off their coolness

_ SPIRITO BAMBITO _


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Suchness said:


> That's like saying that guys only drive expensive sport cars because they're showing the world that they're richer than everyone else and because they're compensating for something.


Well I tend to think they probably are too. 

Especially old guys. I saw an old guy driving this fancy red new Mustang in the city the other day and I thought you silly old bugger. Do you realise how ridiculous you look?

(I'm sure he doesn't care though)


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Maybe it's like the peacock - sort of like spreading their feathers to try and impress the ladies.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I remember someone asked in here before if anyone had had a real shave - with a razor at the barbers. I used to have those sometimes ages ago - man they're fantastic. So relaxing. They sort of lean you back and put this really hot towel on your face to soften all the bristles. Then they shave with that cut-throat razor thing - closest shave you'll ever have. (but a little bit scary at first)

I used to love that sometimes - haven't had one for ages though.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manspreading

lol



> Both this posture and the use of the neologism "manspreading" have occasioned some internet criticism and debates in the US, UK, Turkey, and Canada


I love how Turkey is just thrown in there, how random.



> Sitting more expansively may signal dominance and sexual attractiveness for males. Tanya Vacharkulksemsuk, a UC Berkeley post-doctorate researcher recently published studies that found spreading out legs and arms is more sexually attractive when males do it. Using photographs, she found that images of men spreading out got 87% of interest among female viewers. Expansive poses were not as effective for women, who appeared "vulnerable" and "starfish-like" according to other researchers.[18] On the other hand, some analysts have found that women sitting cross-legged may be perceived positively as an expression of femininity.[19] *The opposite seating posture to manspreading, leg-crossing, is often viewed as effeminate.*[20]


Maybe that's why I like it when guys cross their legs hm. I don't really view it that way though just seems more sophisticated/elegant. Which I suppose you could say is feminine but who the **** cares.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manspreading
> 
> lol
> 
> ...


I've always thought that too.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

@harrison, I'm gonna sit with my legs wide open in front of you just to **** with ya, haha.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

https://savingroomforcats.tumblr.com


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manspreading
> 
> lol
> 
> ...


I _cannot_ believe this is a thing. That's never bothered me, ever. lol Jeez, let a man sit how he wants to sit. :stu


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I _cannot_ believe this is a thing. That's never bothered me, ever. lol Jeez, let a man sit how he wants to sit. :stu


Yeah I was actually surprised no one brought up the term while discussing this before me, it was very popular a few years ago lol.

I don't really care much but I think the reason it bothers the relevant audiences is because men asserting dominance bothers them which I understand because when you frame stuff like that it's offputting but you can just ignore those guys I dunno. It's hardly the most irritating example of it, and probably mostly unconscious. Very rarely are people actually taking up that much space either, I haven't really seen that.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah I was actually surprised no one brought up the term while discussing this before me, it was very popular a few years ago lol.
> 
> I don't really care much but I think the reason it bothers the relevant audiences is because men asserting dominance bothers them which I understand because when you frame stuff like that it's offputting but you can just ignore those guys I dunno. It's hardly the most irritating example of it, and probably mostly unconscious.


Yeah, if people are going to be examining unconscious responses now, no wonder men are starting to feel like they're being put under a microscope. They've gotta draw a line somewhere and I would say telling a person how to sit is pretty crazy. There are worse things, like you said.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Maybe if you never take public transportation you won't understand. But if you take the subway and have a strange man's legs invading your space, you will come to hate men that sit that way.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

komorikun said:


> Maybe if you never take public transportation you won't understand. But if you take the subway and have a strange man's legs invading your space, you will come to hate men that sit that way.


I don't daily obviously but I've been on the underground (in London,) many times and don't see people doing that. It gets pretty packed at times because there are too many people there generally but that's about it. Hasn't happened on other trains either but I usually manage to get a seat alone, sometimes I don't but still can't recall really seeing anything like that.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I don't daily obviously but I've been on the underground (in London,) many times and don't see people doing that. It gets pretty packed at times because there are too many people there generally but that's about it. Hasn't happened on other trains either but I usually manage to get a seat alone, sometimes I don't but still can't recall really seeing anything like that.


The seats in the London Underground look bigger than NYC ones and there is a little divider or armrest. The divider could help prevent man-spreading.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Versus:


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

komorikun said:


> The seats in the London Underground look bigger than NYC ones and there is a little divider or armrest. The divider could help prevent man-spreading.


Yeah that's the good thing about most of the lines, there are some without those though the Bakerloo line I think (but I've only taken that one a couple of times,) they have these things on the seats but not proper dividers:










I guess it's cheaper not to have them or something? Plastic must be easier to clean too.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

komorikun said:


> Maybe if you never take public transportation you won't understand. But if you take the subway and have a strange man's legs invading your space, you will come to hate men that sit that way.


So... Ask for them to move their legs?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yeah, if people are going to be examining unconscious responses now, no wonder men are starting to feel like they're being put under a microscope. They've gotta draw a line somewhere and I would say telling a person how to sit is pretty crazy. There are worse things, like you said.


I don't frequent the subway, but apparently it's *somewhat** (and that's me REALLY giving the users of the word the benefit of the doubt, lol) of an issue when things get crowded. That being said, I genuinely don't think it has to do with a man's sense of entitlement more that it does anatomical reasons.

I really can't fathom sitting that way if it meant someone else couldn't take a seat. It's a matter of common courtesy.

Honestly, the only people I've heard complaining about 'manspreading' had obvious chips on their shoulders. It's a silly phrase.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Suchness said:


> @harrison, I'm gonna sit with my legs wide open in front of you just to **** with ya, haha.


Haha - okay mate - now I'm getting scared though. 

Also - it's probably often just a comfort thing.

But it is very annoying. I had this guy the other day that was sitting on the tram opposite his wife, and they both were taking up more than half the seats. For some reason that always pisses me off. (I've obviously got more than a few issues though)  At first I tried to fit on the space beside him but as soon as there was a seat somewhere else I moved, so I wasn't thinking about how annoying it was.

See? Sometimes it's just better I don't go outside.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

It's not just a male thing - and it's not just about spreading the legs, some people just aren't very considerate. It can be young girls too - they'll leave their bags right beside them on the seat and then there isn't enough room for anyone else to sit beside them. It gets pretty annoying if you get the tram ever day believe me.

PS - I'm not talking about this anymore btw.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

I wasn't talking about taking up more space, just about guys spreading their legs when they sit.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Suchness said:


> I wasn't talking about taking up more space, just about guys spreading their legs when they sit.


Yeah, we're getting into a whole other area now mate. Don't get me started, it'll just go on forever. 

Actually come to think of it why don't they just get me my own tram?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

If I were to spread my legs in this thread they would probably take 2 posts worth of space ? XD


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

blue2 said:


> If I were to spread my legs in this thread they would probably take 2 posts worth of space ? XD


I think you might be onto something there mate - and you can do that btw.


----------



## GiftoftheGaffe (Oct 1, 2018)

Is it normal to keep a fixed gaze on your conversational partner if they're both males? I feel like between a man and a woman, it's usually the woman who looks away first. How long will a guy look another guy in the eyes for if they're friends, business partners or simply strangers? If both males look into each other's eyes when talking for a long time, is that perceived as threatening or just basic manners/politeness? Will the dominant guy always, no matter how long, keep looking until the other looks away first? Or is that just silly....


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

The eye contact thing with another male IDK I have trouble with it, look to short & he'll think I'm not interested in the convo, look to long & he'll think I wanna either kiss him or fight, life is hard : (


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

*What kind of things do you like to discuss with others? Topics? Hobbies? Be specific.  *


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Gentleheart_Flower said:


> *What kind of things do you like to discuss with others? Topics? Hobbies? Be specific.  *


Really just depends on who I'm having a discussion with. With my brother, I'll talk about stuff like video games, sports, plans on going to events or dinner or whatever if we have something planned. With his partner I'll talk more about their kid, how she/they have been, again if theres any plans, how I'm doing mentally but not really go too deep into it. I'll talk with an online friend, him always begging me to play with him, sometimes he'll ask for advice on girls, I ask him to hang out or go to the gym and it never happens. And then there is mental health workers. I try be as honest as possible with them and what they ask me.

Honestly its mostly just shallow stuff.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Gentleheart_Flower said:


> *What kind of things do you like to discuss with others? Topics? Hobbies? Be specific.  *


 I'm not particularly good at in-person conversations and I don't particularly like to listen to people blather either. The internet is (and always has been) perfect for me because I can take what I want, say what I have to say and leave what I don't want. And no one has to listen to me pointlessly blather either if they're not interested. Everybody wins except the guy who always has to be right.

I have talked about pretty much any and everything I was ever inclined to talk about on this forum. There is very little I have left undisclosed (and even then I'm pretty sure all of it has been hinted at). The people on this forum know more about me than anyone I have ever met. If they even read my posts at all. I am always very specific. If there's a topic you see me coming back to at least once a week for years, it's something that is pretty close to the core of my existence. Might not be something I particularly like to talk about but rather, cannot help but rant and rave about because that's all I've got at this point in my life.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

My contribution to the important topic of "manspreading":grin2:



http://imgur.com/isFMjmC


* I have way too much time on my hands


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

Paper Samurai said:


> My contribution to the important topic of "manspreading":grin2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh boy, manspreading. Who hasn't run into this situation in public transport?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Manspreading and leaving your bag on the seat next to you is okay if the subway car is relatively empty. If it's crowded, it's rude.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nonsensical said:


> Oh boy, manspreading. Who hasn't run into this situation in public transport?


 She's cute. I'd stand for her.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Nonsensical said:


> Oh boy, manspreading. Who hasn't run into this situation in public transport?


 I've read some people online call this 'bag spreading' heh. I think we're all a little guilty of being inconsiderate at times tbh.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Paper Samurai said:


> Nonsensical said:
> 
> 
> > Oh boy, manspreading. Who hasn't run into this situation in public transport?
> ...


Not all balls are the same. Mine are nearly the size of eggs and If I don't spread my legs when I sit, I will crush them.

Not to mention my testicles are also retractile.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Manspreading, the balls don't get damaged if they are in contact with the legs. Its ugh though, that this is even a thing lol.



GiftoftheGaffe said:


> Is it normal to keep a fixed gaze on your conversational partner if they're both males? I feel like between a man and a woman, it's usually the woman who looks away first. How long will a guy look another guy in the eyes for if they're friends, business partners or simply strangers? If both males look into each other's eyes when talking for a long time, is that perceived as threatening or just basic manners/politeness? Will the dominant guy always, no matter how long, keep looking until the other looks away first? Or is that just silly....


The best thing re eye contact is not to think about it. Think about anything else, and your brain will handle it automatically. Once you think about it tho, you are kinda screwed, and the best you can do is make eye contact, then periodically look away. This is how it works with body language I think, focus on it, and its gets screwed up because its handled unconsciously.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

*As I'm just about to ask another question*

*Spots this post*



RelinquishedHell said:


> Not all balls are the same. Mine are nearly the size of eggs and If I don't spread my legs when I sit, I will crush them.
> 
> Not to mention my testicles are also retractile.


GAH









_ SPIRITO BAMBITO_


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Fun Spirit said:


> *As I'm just about to ask another question*
> 
> *Spots this post*
> 
> ...


Haha - definitely too much information.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

harrison said:


> Haha - definitely too much information.


:rofl DEFIANTLY! :rofl
:rofl Oh man :rofl

_ SPIRITO BAMBITO_


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

SunshineSam218 said:


> *What kind of things do you like to discuss with others? Topics? Hobbies? Be specific.  *


Anything that comes to mind and doesn't bore both of us.


----------



## Not Human (Apr 1, 2018)

I consume the least amount of space like a contortionist.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Fun Spirit said:


> *As I'm just about to ask another question*
> 
> *Spots this post*
> 
> ...


If you don't want to hear about balls, then you might be lost in the wrong thread buttercup.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Paper Samurai said:


> My contribution to the important topic of "manspreading":grin2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't even know that "manspreading" is a thing except for youtube telling me so. I guess it's a good thing that I don't ride public transportation. :roll


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Could you beat another guy in arm wrestling?

_ Spirito Bambito_


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Booze and food: The key to the industrial man's heart


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

....oKAY \M WASTED listening to Lama Del Rey...


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

To be fair, I've put my backpack up on a seat on the bus. I do so when there are seats open, I just don't want to sit next to people, I would rather sit away from everyone else. Now, if the bus is crowded I will quickly put the backpack under me, keep my legs close to one another, and even offer my seat to the elderly or anyone that looks to be fatigued. I've seen other guys do it as well, I think a lot of people just want to be left alone.

To those few nutters who just absolutely loathe men sitting at all, well sure, they exist, but they are far from the majority. I think they probably get a lot of attention, because most people think their histrionics are beyond reasonable, and it makes for a lot of good Internet drama.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Fun Spirit said:


> Could you beat another guy in arm wrestling?
> 
> _ Spirito Bambito_


I think any guy is capable of beating another guy in anything as long as he can find a guy less capable than himself.  So I shall search the earth for the man whose arms are even more akin to spaghetti than mine and I shall defeat that man in arm wrestling I shall return to tell the tale.


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

I forgot I'd posted in this thread. 
Having just read some of the more recent posts, I have a new awareness for men's legs. Can't say I ever paid much notice. But then, I don't get out much. You could have told me men are mythical creatures, that they actually have no legs, rather like mermaids. Or like cyclops, have only one eye. I've just learned that some have spaghetti for arms... I don't know what I'm talking about...
Clearly I don't understand men. So enlighten me:
What's the best way to serve a potato?


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

twistix said:


> I forgot I'd posted in this thread.
> Having just read some of the more recent posts, I have a new awareness for men's legs. Can't say I ever paid much notice. But then, I don't get out much. You could have told me men are mythical creatures, that they actually have no legs, rather like mermaids. Or like cyclops, have only one eye. I've just learned that some have spaghetti for arms... I don't know what I'm talking about...
> Clearly I don't understand men. So enlighten me:
> *What's the best way to serve a potato?*


With a medium rare steak, some sour cream, butter and bacon. Always bacon.


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Musicfan69 said:


> With a medium rare steak, some sour cream, butter and bacon. Always bacon.


&#129300; I'm learning so much. We're truly a different species


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

twistix said:


> I forgot I'd posted in this thread.
> Having just read some of the more recent posts, I have a new awareness for men's legs. Can't say I ever paid much notice. But then, I don't get out much. You could have told me men are mythical creatures, that they actually have no legs, rather like mermaids. Or like cyclops, have only one eye. I've just learned that some have spaghetti for arms... I don't know what I'm talking about...
> Clearly I don't understand men. So enlighten me:
> What's the best way to serve a potato?


Baked with butter, sour cream and chives.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

kesker said:


> I think any guy is capable of beating another guy in anything as long as he can find a guy less capable than himself.  So I shall search the earth for the man whose arms are even more akin to spaghetti than mine and I shall defeat that man in arm wrestling I shall return to tell the tale.


You are so right about that: )
A guy should would just have to find a weaker guy. LOL.

You made that sound so epic;D

_ Spirito Bambito_


----------



## Ghossts (Mar 6, 2014)

SunshineSam218 said:


> *What kind of things do you like to discuss with others? Topics? Hobbies? Be specific.  *


Music and movies. Ideas too. Just anything weird really. You can go off on so many tangents from just those topics. And it just feels comfortable to me.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

My hair is growing out. Should I cut it or let it grow some more?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

veron said:


> My hair is growing out. Should I cut it or let it grow some more?


There is only one right answer a man can give and that is LET IT GROW!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

twistix said:


> What's the best way to serve a potato?


Now I'm a little bit weird so don't take this as representative of all men, but the best way is baked and drizzled with Italian salad dressing.
Try it! Is good!


----------

